# [LPF]Treasure Hunt



## sunshadow21 (Oct 22, 2011)

DM: Sunshadow21
Judge: 

Start Date: 10/21/2011
End Date: 4/4/2012

Players:
Darius_Thran (up to 12/11/11)
   Encounter XP: 440; Encounter GP: 640
    52 days- Time XP: 572; Time GP: 572
    total xp = 1012; total gp = 1212
Ehdge
Encounter XP: 1190; Encounter GP: 1665
level 2 - Dec 29 (298 starting xp + 540 encounter xp + 490 time  xp = 1328 xp) level 1 time gp = 420 gp
total time xp = 1557; total time gp = 420 + 1067 = 1487
total xp = 2747; total gp = 3152
Fae'shiel_Aeros
Encounter XP: 1190; Encounter GP: 1665
 level 2 - Dec 29 (298 starting xp + 540 encounter xp + 490 time  xp = 1328 xp) level 1 time gp = 420 gp
total time xp = 1557; total time gp = 420 + 1067 = 1487
 total xp = 2747; total gp = 3152
Loot Taken: Black Dragonhide Agile Breastplate (1100)
Kazanto
Encounter XP: 1190; Encounter GP: 1665
 level 3 - Nov 7th (2965 starting xp + 320 encounter xp + 198 time  xp =  3483 xp) level 2 time gp = 198 gp
level 4 - Mar 22nd (3483 starting xp + 870 encounter xp + 2040 time xp = 6393 xp) level 3 time gp = 2312 gp
 total time xp = 2524; total time gp = 198 + 2312 + 325 = 2835
total xp = 3714; total gp = 4500
Marcus_Cole
 Encounter XP: 1190; Encounter GP: 1665
  level 2 - Dec 29 (298 starting xp + 540 encounter xp + 490 time  xp = 1328 xp) level 1 time gp = 420 gp
total time xp = 1557; total time gp = 420 + 1067 = 1487
  total xp = 2747; total gp = 3152

[sblock=Final Loot Table] Wand of Resistance (50 charges)(375 gp), Wand of Comprehend Language (26 charges) (390), Masterwork Bill (311), Warpaint of the Terrible Visage (100), Muleback Cords (1000 gp), Black Dragonhide Agile Breastplate (1100), Masterwork Guisarme (309),  Masterwork Sap (301), Shortspear (2), Brooch of Shielding (1500)[/sblock]

 [sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group initiatives, rolling them  myself. So in combat you   must post your actions within 48-72 hours of  the players turn   coming   up. Unless stated by a character that their  actions are to follow   another character, they will be resolved in  posted order. After that   time, if there was no communication with the  DM, I will NPC the MIA   player and move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice    roller for the players. I will using my own methods for rolling in order   to keep secret rolls properly secret.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the    DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed the    DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure giving   you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and   gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level they may do so at the end  of an encounter.    This grants the extra hp, but  does not heal damage,  and grants any   additional spell slots, but not  spells prepared.  A  caster capable of   spontaneously casting could use  these slots  normally, a cleric could   only use them for cure or inflict  spells, a  druid for summon nature's   ally, etc.  Prepared casters may  prepare  spells in these slots as if   they had left the slots blank for  the  day, if they are able to do so.    They can go through the appropriate  spell preparation as if they had   already rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture. Also a mini-stat   spoiler  block that includes a link to your character sheet will be   required in  every IC post during a fight. [/sblock]       

 Example Mini-stats block:
  [sblock=Mini Stats] 
Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW [/sblock]

[sblock=Encounter Information]10/31 Boggard Fishermen: CR 3 800 xp total/ 160 xp each
11/07 Rat Invasion: CR 3 800 xp total/ 160 xp each
12/11 Hobgoblin Looters: CR 2 600 xp total/120 xp each, Muleback Cords (1000 gp)
12/29 Dart Trap: CR 1 400  xp total/100 xp each, Wand of Resistance (50 charges)(375 gp), 25 gp
1/23 Lesser Vargouille: CR 2 600 xp total/150 xp each,   Wand of Comprehend Language (26 charges) (390), Masterwork Bill (311), Warpaint of the Terrible Visage (100)
2/13 Giant Spiders: CR 3 800 xp total/200 xp each
3/22 Bugbear Chief Zombie: CR 4 1200 xp total/300 xp each,   Black Dragonhide Agile Breastplate (1100), Masterwork Guisarme (309), Masterwork Sap (301), Shortspear (2), Brooch of Shielding (1500), 1470 gp[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Replying to Ehdge's query of a lead, the tengu leader smiles. "Yes, in my research, I happened across stories and even a rough map for the location of an old ruined tower on a hill to the southwest of Venza along the edge of the swamplands. Swamp denizens hold it to be some relic from before Venza's founding, and apparently avoid it. My collaegues and  I are too busy to investigate every lead we find, especially minor ones like that, but it would be right up the alley for beginners like yourself from everything I understand."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


thanks to Dockside Diversion, Fae'shiel should be listed as having 298 Starting XP.






Fae'shiel smiles at the description of the Tower. This tower sounds exactly like the type of thing that she came to Venza to try to discover. "Is it perchance possible that this would be a Wizard's Tower or some similar type of Edifice? Or does thou have any knowledge of who built the thing, legends, stories, myths. Anything that explains the origins of the Tower?" She asks the Tengu trying to get a better understanding of what might be found within the Tower itself.

She also turns to Darius and adds in a quick snippet in Elven [sblock=Elven]"Just because the Harran Forest has the policy of accepting all those of Elven Blood amongst it's numbers. does not mean the aristocracy has to put up with commoners approaching them on a romantic level or insulting them for that matter. And yes, I am from the aristocracy of the Harran Forest."[/sblock]____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## Ehdge (Oct 22, 2011)

Ehdge listens to the tengu with great interest.

"Yes, this is exactly the sort of excursion I was looking for!"

He turns to the other young adventurers in the room and says, "I am ready to depart whenever the rest of you are."









*OOC:*


 Testing the stat-block thing. I apologize, but I do not know how to make the text hidden and require the 'Show' button. 







[sblock=Mini-Stats]
Ehdge
*Initiative: +4*
*AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)*
*HP: 13 Current: 13*
*CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0*
*Resistance: N/A*

*Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Greatsword*
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


to make the text hidden use "sblock" but replace the quote marks with [ and ]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 22, 2011)

Ehdge said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Testing the stat-block thing. I apologize, but I do not know how to make the text hidden and require the 'Show' button.












*OOC:*



To hide the mini-stats use the sblock tag like this:


[sblock=MiniStats]
insert mini stats here
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 22, 2011)

"Stories range everywhere from ancient wizard's tower to fallen elven fortress to it being one of the rare structures built by the goblinoids to it being a former gateway to any number of planes. All that is known for certain is that there is a hill with a small cave, and a ruined tower on top."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 23, 2011)

The mermaid Kazanto slithers into the room, sporting a new wolf pelt hood. She listens intently, mouthing the words, "Hill... cave... tower... swamp..."


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kazanto
2nd level Merfolk Flame Oracle

Init +3
HP 20/20
AC 21 / touch 13 / FF 18
CMB +1, CMD 14, Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +2
Speed 15', Swim 55'

Spells: 5/5 first level

Darkwood Light Crossbow: +5 (1d8, 19-20/x2), Range 80', Cold Iron
Darkwood Longspear: +2 (1d8, 20/x3), reach, brace

[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 23, 2011)

"Sounds interesting. I will gladly accept this task. I only have one request; if we find spellbooks and arcane scrolls, that I be allowed the privilege to copy any spells that I can use into my spellbook." Fae'shiel says with a sly grin on her face to the Tengu who seems to be the leader of the group.
____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 23, 2011)

Darius makes a halfhearted bow to Fae'shiel, that you expect is less than sincere, before replying:

[sblock=elven]"My apologies then.  You may do well to remember that you are no longer in the Harren however, and an attitude like that won't go very far in making friends..." [/sblock]

Without missing a beat he turns to the tengu and begins listening intently.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 23, 2011)

"Oh, you can keep whatever you find, though if you find something interesting and don't want to keep it, I can take it off your hands. Otherwise, if you simply return to tell the story of what you found, I might be able to provide you some coin for your troubles. We have plenty, and I can think of nothing better than to spend on the future of the profession. If we aren't here when you get back, wait a couple of hours, and at least one of us will be around."


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Oh, my starting xp is 1630, btw


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not everyone had updated their totals from the previous encounter, so I hadn't filled all of the starting xp values in yet.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Kazanto is updated at 2965.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Does anyone have any further questions/shopping/other random concern they wish to address before you leave town?


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am good and ready.


----------



## Ehdge (Oct 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I am ready to roll. (Pardon the pun) I wonder if Marcus went out of town this weekend. He's usually very active.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Kazanto is ready!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


In that case, if you would like to post marching order in your next post, we shall get this party started. I will give you a brief chance to rp while I wait for Marcus to check in a bit longer.







The group takes the map, and heads out. It looks like they can just get to the area in question before nightfall if they push hard. While they already have seen each other tested in battle, they take the opportunity for prolonged discussion to get to know each other better.


----------



## Ehdge (Oct 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Ehdge will be happy to take point unless there is someone else more suited to it. 







"This certainly sounds like a chance for some fun, and maybe even a little profit. Though I'll generally take fun over profit most days. Unless I'm really hungry anyway." says Ehdge to his companions.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 26, 2011)

Fae'shiel ignores Marcus as they are walking choosing instead to pull out her spellbook and continue examining the contents of the book for a while hoping to get a bit of last minute studying in before the group leaves the confines of the city. Though She is careful to keep at least some attention diverted away from herself so that she does not bump into people or lose track of her companions on this journey. After a few minutes of continued studying Fae'shiel hums to herself a moment closes her book replaces it in her sack and continues walking having satisfied her desire to finish her studies for the morning.









*OOC:*


I have decided to use the same Memorized Spells that I used in the last battle for convenience sake and because I figure that Color Spray is probably the best 1st Level spell I have at my disposal atm, with True Strike as the second best.






____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 27, 2011)

[MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION], [MENTION=100541]toasterferret[/MENTION], [MENTION=50177]Artur Hawkwing[/MENTION]

I need marching order from everyone before I can continue.


----------



## Ehdge (Oct 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I am saddened by the slowdown in activity. Hopefully everyone will be back and ready to get started soon.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just place me somewhere toward the front of the group. Seeing as how I likely have the highest pure offensive capability aside from the direct melee characters in the party, seems like a good place for me.

And yeah, the lack of posting presence is somewhat saddening.


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, busy few days.  Put me second to front along with Zaphyn


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


It looks like the marching order will be:

Ehdge
Zaphyn
Darius
Fae'shiel
Kazanto
Marcus

This gets our fighters up front, keeps some protection toward the rear, but the rear is spellcaster and archer heavy.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ye gadz! I hadn't even posed him back into the Inn yet. I'll have to read back and see what all I missed. It's been a nuts time lately, but I hope to get back into the schwing of things after the last of the production stuff is done this morning. I'll read up on DWI and get a good (sorry if it's long) post in for Marcus.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 27, 2011)

_Marcus hangs in the shadows of the Inn, listening quietly to the Tengu. The discussion of the tower draws him to take a step out of the shadow and listen more intently. The Ranger seems to simply be ignoring everyone else around at the moment, his attention focused on the story. If he catches any of the Elven conversation going on he shows no sign at all. He walks along at the back of the party, his head seemingly on a swivel as he watches what is around them. As the group leaves the direct influence area of Venza, he shrugs his bow from his shoulder and pulls an arrow from one of the quivers on his back. The arrow is carried in the same hand as the bow, so the arrow is ready to fire at a moments notice. As the day carries on, Marcus on occasion turns his back to his companions, a couple of steps, then turns back to follow them again, as if this sound or that sound was worth looking at. After a time he comments aloud._

As much as I enjoyed being in the city, it still feels so much better being out here, where the wind blowing in your face doesn't carry any unpleasant smells. This tower sounds like quite an interesting place.









*OOC:*


Sorry for dragging you guys back like that. Sort of last minute emergency stuff came up at work and as the only tech savvy person in the office, I was on the run for about the last week or so. After today I should be back to my regular posting schedule.


----------



## Ehdge (Oct 27, 2011)

Ehdge looks back at Marcus and nods his agreement. As he does so, his eyes pause for a moment on the menacing form of Zaphyn and he addresses Darius...

"How is it that you come to control that beast? What assurance do we have that he will not break whatever hold you have over him? To be honest, I don't relish the thought of bedding down at night with that demon lurking nearby..."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 27, 2011)

Fae'shiel listens intently to what Ehdge has just said and smiles wistfully at the thought of having a demon in the group. She tries to remember what little she learned about the art of summoning magic in an attempt to understand what may or may not be possible with regards to that demon. Though seeing as how this is a more relaxed environment, she pulls out her other book and browses the pages of the book to see what she can find on the topic.









*OOC:*


Using Codex of Sapo to gain a +2 bonus on Knowledge Arcana to see if my Character knows anything about the Summoner class. While I know the class all too well, I am not sure if a level one Magus as a character necessarily knows what I as a player knows.

EDIT: and with a roll of 27 I am going to go out on a limb and say she knows quite a bit, but will wait for DM confirmation on the matter.

EDIT2: going to throw in a Knowledge (Planes) as well just for the heck of it.






____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 27, 2011)

Darius smirks as he replies to Ehdge.

"Never fear friend.  Your concerns are unfounded.  I know the secret of Zaphyn's true name.  With that i have complete power over him.  I found his true name while exploring an ancient ruin in the Seithr Mountains.  Unfortunately my adventuring party was attacked and killed, and only by luck did I stumble across Zaphyn's true name, binding him to my will and saving me from certain death." 

Giving the demon a pat on the shoulder and eliciting a feral snarl, Darius continues:

"As for him escaping my control, It is my will that pulls him to this plane.  Should I be killed or rendered unconscious, he will be banished back to his home plane."

"Where I will find your SSsssoul and enjoy torturing you for an eternityyyyyy..." Zaphyn retorts, a dark gleam in his eyes.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 27, 2011)

DalkonCledwin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Using Codex of Sapo to gain a +2 bonus on Knowledge Arcana to see if my Character knows anything about the Summoner class. While I know the class all too well, I am not sure if a level one Magus as a character necessarily knows what I as a player knows.
> ...




You know as much about summoners as any reasonably trained arcanist that isn't a summoner would know, which is that you know enough to know that they are as hard to pin down as sorcerers in terms of capabilities and potential. At least that's my take on the question. You can figure out the basic commonalities between all summoners, but things like why each one has a different eidolon is a much harder question.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 27, 2011)

_As the party walks along, Marcus contents himself with remaining silent as his presence is at least being tolerated or ignored, and keeps his eyes open to the party's surroundings._









*OOC:*


Just to see if anything noteworthy is around he might notice.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just for the heck of it...







As the group leaves the city, Fae'shiel mutters a few words under her breath casting a spell that would illuminate magic to her eyes (Detect magic). She then scans the horizon with her newly empowered eyes seeing if she detects anything of interest that might benefit or hinder the groups progress.
____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 28, 2011)

Kazanto does the best she can to keep up. Somehow, she can stand and slither along on her fish tail (a gift from her matron, she explains) but she still moves slower than the demons, elves, and humans of the party. 

Entering the swamp, Kazanto observes, "This place is kind of nice, sort of like a cross between the land and the sea. Although, I suppose, there isn't necessarily a lot of water to go swimming in. Everything is just kind of blanketed with water."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Actually InVinoVeritas, I don't know if you have ever actually BEEN to a swamp before. but depending on the age of the swamp we could very well be going into something akin to this image...







[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Much brighter picture than I think of when I think of swamp. I think of like, Degobah from Return of the Jedi.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


yeah well... swamps come in all shapes and sizes. In fact I used to canoe in a swamp back when I was at boy scout camp :3

Plus... that image is for a really really really old swamp. Degobah was probably a much much younger swamp in the grand scheme of things. Or at the very least it was continously renewing itself in a way that swamps on earth cannot do.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


I've been to swamps before. Still, this barely qualifies as water to someone like Kazanto who's used to living in the ocean. And hey, we're walking right now, can't be THAT deep.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Well I wouldn't recommend she breath the Swamp water regardless of how old or young it happens to be. between the Silt, Leeches, and various other things in swamp water, could be quite damaging for someone used to living in the Ocean.

EDIT: Also I am hoping that we are going on the correct assumption and that we make it TOO the swamp without interruption.







"Nice? Oh um... I suppose its nice. The Birds are magnificent at the least." Fae'shiel says glancing up as a Blue Herring swoops down to catch some fish.
____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


You're actually on the edge of the swamps, and we decided a while ago, the area that you are on the edge of is a mixture of swamp and dry land, which has been reinforced by several adventures to date. Something closer to Louisiana Bayou country. Enough dry land for people to eek out a living and monsters to make homes, but still a lot of water.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will re-emphasize my "Ooh pretty birdie!" statement


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 28, 2011)

You leave town on the eastern trade route skirting  the northern edges of the swampy region until you are several miles past  Baron's Crossing where you turn south on local roads which lead through  the fringes of the bayou country past small farms and estates before  even the roads become mere dirt paths for the odd settler in the back  country. You have traveled a good 6 hours and are trying to hurry, as  you can see a large storm brewing on the horizon. You are passing a  particularly deep area of water with an open meadow on the other side  when you pass a clump of trees and see a couple of figures up ahead  fishing. As soon as they spot you, they stop their fishing, and one of  them dives into the water. The one remaining on land croaks loudly, shaking the bones of those at the front of the party to the core, as it draws a morningstar.









*OOC:*


Map description because the terrain is that simple and I don't have time to make a map right now: You have a lake deep enough to swim in on one side, meadow on the other, you are on the dirt path about 10 feet from the edge of the water. The back of the party is just passing a small clump of trees and about 10 feet in front of you at the edge of the water is a frogman. Kazanto could be swimming if she chooses. There is a frogman in the water in the same general area as the one on land.















*OOC:*


I need a Will save DC 13 from Ehdge, Zaphyn, Darius, and Fae'shiel. If you fail, you are shaken for 4 rounds. We are in initiative. The party is up.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 28, 2011)

Fae'shiel sensing trouble has her hand on the hilt of her sword immediately, however before she can draw it the creature bellows a loud croak which catches her slightly off guard. Succumbing to the full force of the Frog's croak, Fae'shiel's skin turns a pale white but she forces herself to stay and fight with her comrades. She draws her sword and prepares for combat with the creatures.









*OOC:*


will edit in actions after making will save.






[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 10 // Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +1 (-1 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 3 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/2 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized:* Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Flare
*First Level Spells:* True Strike, Color Spray
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4

Shaken 4 Rounds[/sblock]
____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## Ehdge (Oct 28, 2011)

The strange creature and its bizarre call has Ehdge slightly unnerved, but he moves to intercept the frogman placing himself between it and the rest of the party.

[sblock=Mini-Stats]
Ehdge
*Initiative: +4*
*AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)*
*HP: 13 Current: 13*
*CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0*
*Resistance: N/A*

*Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Greatsword*
[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 29, 2011)

Momentarily started at the appearance of the frog-men, Darius quickly recovers, raising his crossbow and firing off a bolt at the nearest target.

Zaphyn jeers a toothy grin before dashing into combat, charging the nearest creature and letting loose a flurry of attacks with both tooth and nail.

[sblock=Actions]If Zaphyn can't charge, let me know and I will amend his action
Attack Rolls:
Darius: 1d20+5=14
1d10=9
Zaphyn (Charging with power attack): 1d20+6=10, 1d20+6=7, 1d20+6=8 Wow.  Super Fail.
Will saves:
1d20+2=13
1d20=16[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniStats]
*Darius Thran*
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* -1

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Heavy Crossbow
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/3 remaining.
*Special:* Summon Monster 1 5/5

*Zaphyn*
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Special:* Evasion
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 29, 2011)

At the sound of the croak a deep flash of light appears from behind Kazanto's eyes. Her hair billows out as if held aloft by some murky fluid, and she speaks a single, guttural, phrase: "カエルの足."

Everyone suddenly feels as if flame dwells in their veins, a strong, coursing, hot strength lending to their actions.

A moment later, and the mermaid dives into the water, spear in hand.









*OOC:*


Cast _Bless_, for +1 attack and +1 save vs. fear. Move 15' into water, drawing her longspear.







[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kazanto
2nd level Merfolk Flame Oracle

Init +3
HP 20/20
AC 21 / touch 13 / FF 18
CMB +1, CMD 14, Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +2
Speed 15', Swim 45'

Spells: 4/5 first level

Darkwood Light Crossbow: +5 (1d8, 19-20/x2), Range 80', Cold Iron
Darkwood Longspear: +2 (1d8, 20/x3), reach, brace

[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 30, 2011)

_Marcus, at the rear of the party, sees and hears the events before him. With an arrow already in hand with his bow, it is an easy matter to draw back and fire. With a nimble flip of fingers, the arrow is set to the bow string. He pulls it back and lets it go, aiming for the frogman who croaked._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 30, 2011)

At the sound of the croak, Kazanto blesses the party before heading for the water. Ehdge and Fae'shiel both pull weapons and prepare for the worst as they try to understand what just happened. Marcus, Darius, and Zaphyn all take a more direct approach and attack. Darius and Marcus are both successful with their attack, while Zaphyn is less so, but the frogman is none too happy regardless. The frogman on land lashes out with both morningstar and tongue at the demon creature, but completely misses with both. Kazanto can see the other frogman cautiously approach her in the water with morningstar in hand as it lets out a large croak of it's own, though somehow this one doesn't seem quite as strong as the other one.

[sblock=combat information]Darius 18/18
Ehdge 13/13; shaken (3 rounds remaining)
Fae'shiel 10/10; shaken (3 rounds remaining)
Kazanto 20/20
Marcus 12/12
Zaphyn 20/20
The party is blessed

Frogman 1 13 damage; significantly hurt
Frogman 2[/sblock]









*OOC:*


I need a DC 11 Will save from everybody. For those who fail, if you are not currently shaken, you will be for 4 rounds, if you are already shaken, you become frightened for 2 rounds.

The party is up.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Oct 30, 2011)

Upon hearing the Croak of the other frog man, Fae'shiel feels a terror well up within her she begins to move away from the rest of her group not wishing to engage such terrifying creatures as these, heedless of the fact that she is abandoning those she calls comrades. The terror of these creatures and their croaks have shaken her to the core and she wishes not to engage these creatures if at all possible.









*OOC:*


Forgot to add in the +1 bonus from Bless to my will save, not that it matters seeing as how I rolled a five.

Move my full movement rate away from the fight.






[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 10 // Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +1 (-1 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 3 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/2 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized:* Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Flare
*First Level Spells:* True Strike, Color Spray
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4

Shaken 3 Rounds
Frightened 2 Rounds[/sblock]
____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 30, 2011)

Darius balks at the second frogman's croak, fumbling with another bolt momentarily before stringing it into his crossbow.  The second croak also seems to affect Zaphyn, even as he nimbly dodges the first frogman's attacks.

Despite the distraction, Zaphyn lashes out again biting and ripping at the frogman with his claws.

[sblock=Will Saves] Darius: 1d20+3=10

Zaphyn: 1d20+1=7
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions] Darius: Reload heavy crossbow
Zaphyn: 1 bite + 2 claw attacks 1d20+4=16, 1d20+4=20, 1d20+4=14
Damage (where applicable): 1d6+4=8
1d4+3=7, 1d4+3=5
[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniStats]
*Darius Thran*
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* -1

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Heavy Crossbow
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/3 remaining.
[color-mediumturquoise]*Conditions:*[/color] Shaken, Bless
*Special:* Summon Monster 1 5/5

*Zaphyn*
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* Shaken, Bless
*Special:* Evasion
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 30, 2011)

Kazanto ignores the croak and carefully circles the frogman, prepared to engage.









*OOC:*


How far away is the frogman? Kazanto moves as necessary and braces.







[sblock=mini-stats]
Kazanto
2nd level Merfolk Flame Oracle

Init +3
HP 20/20
AC 21 / touch 13 / FF 18
CMB +1, CMD 14, Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +2
Speed 15', Swim 45'

Spells: 4/5 first level

Darkwood Light Crossbow: +5 (1d8, 19-20/x2), Range 80', Cold Iron
Darkwood Longspear: +2 (1d8, 20/x3), reach, brace
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


The frogman in the water is probably about 15 to 20 feet away from you, Kazanto.







Despite the fear, Zaphyn recovers from his earlier misses, and just tears into the frogman. When he is done, the body collapses to the ground lifeless.


----------



## Ehdge (Oct 31, 2011)

Ehdge momentarily feels another wave of unease at the sight of the frogmen, but immediately shakes it off. He sees the nearest one drop at the hands of the pet demon so he turns toward the remaining frogman and starts out into the water after it.

[sblock=Mini-Stats]
Ehdge
*Initiative: +4*
*AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)*
*HP: 13 Current: 13*
*CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0*
*Resistance: N/A*

*Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Greatsword*
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Tired to post last night and the forum decided it wanted to do the wait five minutes and time out routine to me for about half an hour. Just went to bed after that. 







_Marcus draws a second arrow, notching it to the bowstring. He tries to aim at the frogman, only to find the demon swooping down upon his target. Marcus slowly lowers the bow and relaxes the string as what is left of the frogman after the demon's attack drops to the ground in a blooded and gruesome heap._

Well, at least he's efficient.

_He looks around at his companions, then notices Ehdge heading for the water. He eases up to the edge of the water trying to peer into it, bow still eased but held ready in his hand._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 31, 2011)

Ehdge dives into the water where he and Kazanto  can see the remaining frogman holding a defensive position about 15 feet from the shore and halfway between the original fishing spot and the clump of trees, staying just underneath the surface.


----------



## Ehdge (Oct 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Since I am wearing armor, I am only going to be able to go as far as I can and still be able to stand with my arms out of the water. If he is only 15 feet from shore, it shouldn't be too deep, and he may be close enough for me to get to and attack this round. So, I'll add dice rolls to this, and wait for DM to tell me if they are valid and add a description. Thanks.















*OOC:*


 I didn't see a way to handle crit damage with the dice roller, so if any of this is valid, then the damage roll should be doubled. Thanks! (Of course... if they are NOT valid, it's a shame, because I'll never see 2 20's in a row again... LOL)


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Okay. Note to everyone. Never say 'ribbit' near Ehdge... Nice swingin' Tex.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


to handle Crit Damage just click the "Add Dice Roll" button a second time, which I am assuming you did to get the crit confirmation roll in there to begin with? and then add in a second damage roll.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ehdge gets as far out into the water as he can, and ends up paddling with his feet before he can reach the frogman, but he able to catch the creature with the end of his greatsword and send the frogman flying up out of the water, and eventually back down into the water. When the frogman hits the water, he is still barely alive, but everyone can hear the thud as he hits the water again, and the body just sinks to the bottom of the lake.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 3 Boggard fishermen 800 xp total/160 xp each[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


is Fae'shiel still running for her life?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


For another round, yes.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Okay then I am just going to RP this seeing as how the combat is over.







Fae'shiel continues running for a while still scared for some odd reason despite the fact that the frogs are dead. After awhile though she has gotten so far away from the others and the Frogs that her heartbeat starts to stabilize and her head starts to clear allowing her to come back to her senses. "Frogs. I was scared out of my wits of stupid little frogs? When I get back there, I am going to rip those frogs a few new orifices if they are still alive." She says turning around and starting to walk back more slowly than when she was running for her life. Though she does walk with a distinct sense of purpose and a look of murder in her eyes.
____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## Ehdge (Nov 1, 2011)

Ehdge catches the body of the frogman with the tip of his sword and pulls it towards him until he can grab it and pull it up to the shore to search the body.

"Nasty creatures... I think they actually had me a little frightened... and I think that made me mad..."



DalkonCledwin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> to handle Crit Damage just click the "Add Dice Roll" button a second time, which I am assuming you did to get the crit confirmation roll in there to begin with? and then add in a second damage roll.












*OOC:*


 So you actually roll twice for crits instead of just doubling it?


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


That is what I usually do, yes.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


It really seems to be a case of GM preference. Some like you to roll double dice, others like to just double the roll. What about it, SS21? Hopefully we'll need this again on our side, but never for the beasties.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 1, 2011)

_From his vantage point in the edge of the lake, Marcus watches Ehdge almost disappear beneath the water. Then a great eruption of spray from which the whirling body of the frogman launches into the air. He watches it go up, his head slowly tilting further and further backwards. Then he follows the frogman back down to a sickening thud of a splash. The body almost sinks before it breaks surface again, the tip of Ehdge's sword holding it like a shish-ka-bob. He quirks an eyebrow, unable to describe what he is seeing as Ehdge checks the body and then releases it to its watery grave. Slowly, Marcus lowers his bow and returns the arrow in his hand to the quiver over his back and slings the bow over his shoulder for the moment._

Um. Yeah. Remind me not to sneak up behind you and yell boo at you while you're asleep.

_As he is standing there at the edge of the lake, he offers a hand to Ehdge and Kazanto should either, or both, require or desire a hand exiting the water._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Usually I've seen people just roll it again, but I don't really care either way. It's not something that has really come up yet for me. Just for consistency sake, I'll say roll it again, because that is what you're likely to go come across in future games.







Fae'shiel gets back just about the time that Ehdge is getting out of the water with his kill hanging from the sword. The bodies have pretty standard armor. The one that was killed on land still holds a morningstar in the hand. The other morningstar went flying somewhere into the lake. Otherwise, there is some basic fishing gear right there.


----------



## Ehdge (Nov 1, 2011)

Ehdge accepts Marcus' hand and lets him help pull him onto the shore. He turns and looks back at the body of the frogman floating in the water and shrugs.


----------



## toasterferret (Nov 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


RAW is "A critical hit means that you roll your damage more than once, with all your usual bonuses, and add the rolls together."







As the frogman falls, and the second is soon dispatched, Zaphyn tears into the frogman's flesh, devouring large bloody chunks.  He stops only to leer at the returning elf noble, blood dripping from his maw as he smiles.  "WELCOME BACK ELFFFFLING."

Darius finishes loading his crossbow, and also turns to Fae, momentarily shooting her a smirk.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 1, 2011)

"Damn frogs. If thou hadn't have killed them prior to my return, I would certainly have shown them a few nasty surprises of my own." She says to the gathered group with a dark look on her face. After a few moments however the anger fades from her and she returns to a more calm look and sheathes her sword for the time being.
____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 2, 2011)

_Marcus hears the voice as he stand there staring out at the floating carcass, watching it sink into the lake. It doesn't dawn on him until half a second too late whose voice it is he is responding to._

If you like, next time we encounter them, we can try to keep one alive for you. Though somehow I doubt either Ehdge or..Zepplin?...Darius' companion would be too compelled to allow anything to stand in their way.

_He finishes talking and gets to his feet and walks back toward the path they were walking before the frogmen attacked._

We'd best get moving if we're going to get to there by nightfall.

_Not looking back, he retrieves his bow from his back, though this time not an arrow, and returns to heading toward their destination._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 2, 2011)

The party moves out as they start to feel the first raindrops of what promises to be a big storm. Just as the rain is starting to get heavy enough to limit visibility, you see the hill that is your destination, with the rough outline of a ruined tower being highlighted by lightning. You are also just able to make out what appears to be a cave opening at the base of the hill.


----------



## Ehdge (Nov 2, 2011)

"With this storm building, we should probably check out that cave first. It should provide some shelter and I wouldn't want to leave it unexplored even if the weather was clear. It may even connect to the tower interior somehow."

He looks around to his companions seeking their agreement before continuing.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ehdge looks in the cave, and sees a pretty average cave of good size, except for the massive mural of a hobgoblin chieftain fighting a black dragon carved into a portion of the wall roughly opposite the entrance, which is surprisingly well done given the subject matter.


----------



## Ehdge (Nov 3, 2011)

Ehdge looks to see that the others are still with him and moves into the cave a short distance. He looks around to see if there appear to be any other exits or noteworthy items and examines the mural.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 3, 2011)

Fae'shiel follows Edge towards the Cavern attempting to see what is in the Cavern and making sure to seek Shelter in said Cavern.
____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## toasterferret (Nov 3, 2011)

Darius and Xaphyn trail behind, taking in the sights.  Darius keeps his crossbow  close at hand, ready for any trouble.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 4, 2011)

Kazanto enters with Darius, wondering aloud, "So this is a hobgoblin cave?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 4, 2011)

"I doubt there is a hobgoblin alive who is artistic enough to create that Mural." Fae'shiel says from within the cavern.
____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## Ehdge (Nov 4, 2011)

"Perhaps the dragon painted it as a tribute to one of his favorite meals..."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 4, 2011)

"It would have to of been an awfully small Dragon with incredible manual dexterity." Fae'shiel says with a snicker to herself.
____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 4, 2011)

_Marcus keeps rear guard, eyes looking about as the others check out the cave. After the last has entered, he steps in and looks around, his eye lighting on the mural. Finding it hard to put what he thinks of the work in words, he looks it over real good and sets down his backpack._

Looks like it might be difficult to find dry wood for a fire nearby. I'll see what I can find. Anyone want to go back out in the storm with me? It'll be fun!

_While the invitation is serious, the mentioning of fun obviously is not, given the to highly excited face he makes. Though the broad smile is genuine. He pulls the hood of his cloak up over his noggin and steps to the cave entrance, looking left, right and straight on for the closest reasonable source of wood._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 4, 2011)

There is a stand of trees close by, and you are able to secure some reasonably firewood before the rain really starts coming down. Meanwhile, those inside the cave explore it thoroughly and find to be a perfectly ordinary cave aside from the very well done mural.


----------



## Ehdge (Nov 4, 2011)

Ehdge spends some time examining the mural looking for any further clues to who might have painted it, and or a reason why it is here.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 5, 2011)

Fae'shiel on the other hand finds a comfortable place to sit down and begins her nightly meditations so that she is prepared should the worst happen the following day.
____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 5, 2011)

The mural is carved into the wall, and aside from it's presence, and very high quality, it reveals little. Anyone familiar with Venzan history believe it to match the very earliest of Venzan art styles.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 5, 2011)

Kazanto helps gather the firewood and with a few prayers gets the fire started.









*OOC:*


Enough _Spark_ as necessary.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 5, 2011)

_Marcus works with Kazanto at getting the firewood, setting up the campfire and gets himself out range as she sparks the fire to life. _

That's very handy. Far more efficient than the old flint and steel.

_Marcus leans back as the fire begins to consume the first of the wood he and Kazanto had gathered._

If the rest of you want to get some sleep or whatever go ahead. I'll take the first watch for the night.

_He gathers his bow, quiver and hammer and sets himself up right next to the cave entrance where he can see out, watching the rain and wind of the storm flying by the entryway almost perfectly horizontal._


----------



## Ehdge (Nov 5, 2011)

Ehdge takes off his scale mail and beds down telling the others to wake him for second watch.


----------



## toasterferret (Nov 5, 2011)

Darius lends a hand in any chores that need doing to set up camp, then offers to take first watch.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 5, 2011)

The party goes about setting up camp as the storm intensifies outside. Just as the party is about to turn in, a particularly strong lightning bolt hits the hill, sending out shock waves that even you can feel. The mural does not seem to like these shockwaves, and the rat's nest behind it that is destroyed as it breaks into pieces spews out a number of very distraught rats that are on top of you before you can react. You have just enough time to see that beyond the destroyed rat's nest, there is a larger space. 

Darius has two rats try to clamber over him, and attempt to bite him in their fear, but neither is even remotely successful. The one that attacks Ehdge has the same lack of success. The one on Fae'shiel looks like its going to have better luck until the last second, when it's teeth gets caught on the last bit of armor. Kazanto finds herself in the path of two of the terrified critters, and one of them succeeds in breaking through her naturally thick skin, creating a surprisingly large bruise. Marcus and Zaphyn also find themselves staring down a terrified rat, but neither of them are successfully bit either.

[sblock=combat information]Darius 18/18
Ehdge 13/13
Fae'shiel 10/10
Kazanto 16/20
Marcus 12/12
Zaphyn 20/20

Darius
Dire Rat 1
Dire Rat 2

Ehdge
Dire Rat 3

Fae'shiel
Dire Rat 4

Kazanto
Dire Rat 5
Dire Rat 6

Marcus
Dire Rat 7

Zaphyn
Dire Rat 8[/sblock]









*OOC:*


I need a Fort save from Kazanto. The party is up. If you need a map, I can make one tonight, but this is another fairly simple fight. You are close enough to each other that you can move and attack with ease.


----------



## Ehdge (Nov 6, 2011)

Ehdge, obviously disoriented from the sudden lightning strike and subsequent attack of the rats makes a clumsy attempt at attacking the rat that tried to bite him.

[sblock=MiniStats]
Ehdge
*Initiative: +4*
*AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)*
*HP: 13 Current: 13*
*CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0*
*Resistance: N/A*

*Current Weapon in Hand: MW Greatsword; +7, 2d6+6, 19-20 x2*
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 6, 2011)

Fae'shiel, momentarily caught off guard, and a tiny bit distressed at having been disturbed in her meditations by this apparent rudeness on the part of nature and these disgusting animals quickly recovers, closes her spell book, dropping it to the cave floor, and promptly begins chanting a spell and moving her left hand in a dazzling pattern "goleuni nefol adael fy elynion gallu i ymladd!"









*OOC:*


Cast color spray on the Rat who attacked Fae'shiel and any other rats that happen to be in range of the 15 foot cone effect. Hopefully this doesn't also hit any of the PC's, but without a map I can't be certain.







[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 10 // Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +3 (+1 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 3 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
1/2 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized:* Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Flare
*First Level Spells:* True Strike, Color Spray
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Please include DCs next time. It helps greatly.







The rats on Fae'shiel, Ehdge, and one of the rats on Darius are all too panicked to even have a chance of resisting the blast of magical color. They drop to the ground, practically comatose.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


sorry about that SS21


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 6, 2011)

A rage fills Kazanto as she looks at her bruise, and she shouts out with a harsh, gravelly voice, "溶岩にネズミをドロップ!"

An explosion of pyroclastic ash erupts in front of her as she faces the rats.









*OOC:*


5' adjust as necessary, and cast _Burning Hands_ on the defensive. Reflex DC 15.







[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kazanto
2nd level Merfolk Flame Oracle

Init +3
HP 16/20
AC 21 / touch 13 / FF 18
CMB +1, CMD 14, Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +2
Speed 15', Swim 55'

Spells: 3/5 first level

Darkwood Light Crossbow: +5 (1d8, 19-20/x2), Range 80', Cold Iron
Darkwood Longspear: +2 (1d8, 20/x3), reach, brace

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 6, 2011)

Kazanto does not contract filth fever, and yes, the concentration check is needed.


----------



## toasterferret (Nov 6, 2011)

Surprised momentarily by the sudden appearance of the rats, Darius curses under his breath before stepping back from the rats attacking him and loosing a crossbow bolt at the un-stunned rat.  Zaphyn leaps into the fight with savage glee, tearing at the rodents with a bloodthirsty gleam in his eyes.

[sblock=Actions] Darius: 5 ft step back, attacking rat with crossbow. Zaphyn:  5ft step as needed, full attack on as many targets as possible.[/sblock]
[sblock=Rolls] Darius Attack Roll: 1d20+5=16
Damage Roll: 1d10=2
Zaphyn Attack Rolls: 1d20+5=7, 1d20+5=8, 1d20+5=17
Damage Roll (claw): 1d4+3=5
[/sblock]



[sblock=MiniStats]
*Darius Thran*
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* -1

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* Heavy Crossbow
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/3 remaining.
[color-mediumturquoise]*Conditions:*[/color] 
*Special:* Summon Monster 1 5/5

*Zaphyn*
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 20  Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* 
*Special:* Evasion
[/sblock]


----------



## Ehdge (Nov 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Please disregard this post.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


I could very much be mistaken, but hasn't Ehdge already acted for this round? From what I understand of how Sunshadow does these things, he takes the actions for all the NPC's / monsters at one time, then he has all the party members take their actions simultaneously. So that way there is no confusion over who is up and when. Thus if you have already acted for the round, you need only wait until Sunshadow says that the party is up again before you take your next actions.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 7, 2011)

Just waiting on Marcus to finish up the party's actions for this round.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry guys, as previously noted, weekends aren't conducive to me for consistent posting.  Hope everyone is good. So, here we go...







_Marcus, standing near the entrance to the cave, cringes and then turns as the rats come come tumbling forth. One of them rolls across the floor like a fuzzy ball and uncurls and hisses at him. His hammer already in his hand Marcus blinks in surprise, but his instinct kicks in and he takes a swat at the offending rodent._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 8, 2011)

The assualt on the rats was remarkably successful. Between the color spray, burning hands, and simple raw attacking, one lone rat remained standing to get a second bite attack on Marcus. That rat is quickly dispatched by Ehdge, and the remaining comatose ones are quickly dealt with as well. 

The party is left alone in the cave again, only now there is a new exit. The space appears to where a bunch of dire rats dug down between two walls and made a nest. On the other side of the now destroyed nest, you see the backside of a severely weakened finished wall that has a nice big rat size hole along the floor.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 3 Rat Invasion 800 xp total/160 xp each[/sblock]

[sblock=leveling]Kazanto gets to level. Bear in mind, you're still down four from maximum hp and you have one used spell slot still.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


I just realized I had been neglecting to utilize the speech convention I had decided upon for Fae'shiel, so I went back and edited it in to the best of my ability.







Once the rats were defeated Fae'shiel picks up her book and places it once again into her pack. She then looks around at the others as if expecting them to decide what they want to do, without offering her own opinion. Though she would prefer to rest, she knows that there is space to be explored, and would just as soon see it explored sooner rather than later.


----------



## Ehdge (Nov 8, 2011)

Ehdge cleans the rat mess off of his greatsword and sheaths it. He then looks around to the others and asks, "Do we wish to explore this new opening? Or should we rest and wait for morning? I'm game for either one. Though if we decide to rest first, I think we should cover the opening with something before we sleep. At least something that will require some noise to come through."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 8, 2011)

_Marcus eyes the wall and the rat hole._

We might can use some of the piece of the fallen wall to block that hole, shore that up just a tiny bit. We just finished walking all day to get here and probably would be best to rest here while we have a chance.

_Having offered his opinion to any of those who might be interested in listening, Marcus turns his attention back to the cave entrance to see if the ruckus just now might have attracted any unwanted attention. During the storm not likely, but..._


----------



## Ehdge (Nov 8, 2011)

Ehdge nods at Marcus and moves to start gathering larger pieces of the wall together.

"We should probably go ahead and rest since we don't know what we might run into once we move inside."

He uses the debris from the wall along with a couple of pieces of firewood to shore up the hole in the wall that the rats came through. It's nothing permanent, but should at least require anything wanting to come through to make more than enough noise to alert the party.









*OOC:*


 If anyone has a strong objection to this course of action, we can still move forward. Otherwise, Ehdge begins to prepare for sleep again.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 9, 2011)

"I'm feeling a little flushed after that last combat," Kazanto replies. "Maybe we all should get some rest."

[sblock=mini stats]
Updated to 3rd.

Kazanto
3rd level Merfolk Flame Oracle

Init +3
HP 25/29
AC 21 / touch 13 / FF 18
CMB +2, CMD 15, Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +2
Speed 15', Swim 55'

Spells: 4/6 first level

Darkwood Light Crossbow: +6 (1d8, 19-20/x2), Range 80', Cold Iron
Darkwood Longspear: +3 (1d8, 20/x3), reach, brace
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 10, 2011)

You settle down again as the storm rages on. During the night, you definitely hear sounds from the other side of the wall, but with the storm, it's hard to make out any details, and you are careful to make as little noise as possible yourself. Otherwise, the night is uneventful, if not entirely comfortable with lightning and thunder a frequent occurence. As morning approaches, the worst of the storm seems to have passed, though it promises to be a misty, rainy day even without the lightning and thunder.


----------



## Ehdge (Nov 10, 2011)

Ehdge rises and tends the fire and puts on some water to boil for tea. He doesn't intentionally wake any of his companions, but he isn't particularly quiet either wanting to get started exploring the tower soon.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 10, 2011)

Fae'shiel, having not slept in the traditional sense of the word, is already aware of Ehdge moving about in the cavern as he starts making the tea. Slowly rousing herself from her deep state of meditation, she looks around and quietly says "Morning already?" and with that she picks up her pack, opens it and takes out her spellbook. Opens it to the pages she is going to need, and begins memorizing spells for the day to come.
____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## toasterferret (Nov 10, 2011)

Refreshed from sleeping the rest of the night, Darius rouses himself and walks just outside of the cave entrance.

He takes his time drawing a circle and glyphs on the ground, then starts chanting.  Several moments later, the glyphs begin to glow and a gateway opens in the circle.  An abyssal landscape can be seen briefly until Zaphyn steps through the portal and it closes behind him.

Looking rather annoyed, Zaphyn snarls at Darius, then walks to the entrance of the cave, glowering at everyone else.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 10, 2011)

"Welcome back to the world of mortals oh abyssal one." Fae'shiel says in flat tones without glancing up from her spellbook.
____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## toasterferret (Nov 10, 2011)

Zaphyn pauses a moment, looking at the elf before hissing back.

"I MISssSSED YOU CRAVEN ONNnnNEE"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 10, 2011)

at that statement Fae'shiel looks at the demon with intense loathing on her face.
____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## toasterferret (Nov 11, 2011)

Zaphyn smiles a toothy grin, drinking in the she-elf's malice.

Darius walks back into the cave, addressing the group.

"So what's our next move?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 11, 2011)

Kazanto rises from her sleep, stretches, and runs her fingers through her hair as a fresh trickling of water cascades on through her tresses. She seems greatly refreshed by her sleep.

Turning to Darius, she responds, "I think we wanted to check the space behind the mural."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 11, 2011)

having returned to her studies Fae'shiel says "If you would be so kind as to allow me time to finish preparing my spells for the day before we continue?"









*OOC:*


Want to prepare the following spells:

1st level:
Color Spray
Obscuring Mist

Cantrips:
Dancing Lights
Flare
Detect Magic






____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## Ehdge (Nov 11, 2011)

Ehdge offers tea to anyone who cares for some and finishes his own. He packs up his bedroll and checks his gear and armor to be ready for whatever the day may bring. 









*OOC:*


 Ehdge is prepared to clear away the debris blocking the hole in the wall and begin exploring behind it once the rest of the party is ready.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 11, 2011)

_Marcus, having spent the night with his back against the wall near the cave entrance yawns and stretches as he wakes to the sound of conversation amongst his fellow travelers. He stretches  after standing and crosses over to the fire and sits down._

Tea sounds good to me. Thanks.

_He watches the Elven maiden pull her spell book from her backpack, blinks at it momentarily, then turns his gaze to the visage of Zaphyn. He then looks around at everyone else assembled, sipping at tea and enjoying the chance to allow his mind to be fully alert and his insides warmed by the tea. Once his tea is finished, he pulls his bow from his back and gives it a good look over before reshouldering it in an easily accessible position. He gathers the rest of his gear and gets himself ready, standing by the entry to the cave, eyes to the rainy world beyond, though his focus doesn't seem to be on anything particular._









*OOC:*


Long day at the office. Oy. Anyway, will not post again until probably Monday unless I get a chance to be on Sunday. Everyone have a great weekend! Oh, Marcus will keep tot he back of the party if we move on, unless needed for tracking or some such goodies, until I return.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not to be overly nit picky, but did Marcus really sleep with his bow strapped to his back while sleeping against a cave wall? I would think that would be both uncomfortable as well as risk breaking the bow.







Once finished reading her spellbook for the day, Fae'shiel stands up, and picks up her suit of armor that she had taken off and laid next to her the previous night. Once she has it in her hand she proceeds to take the time to don that armor properly so that it is in its proper positioning.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll need a strength check if you plan on knocking the wall down or a plan if you want to attempt a more quiet approach.


----------



## Ehdge (Nov 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


 After clearing away the debri, how large is the hole that the Dire Rats came through?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Large enough for a small creature on all fours to crawl through, i.e. just a bit larger than the size of a dire rat.


----------



## Ehdge (Nov 13, 2011)

"Well guys, I think I can break through this wall, but it may be a bit noisy, so it could bring attention from anything waiting on the other side. I'm not sure that I know a better way to widen this hole though, so does anyone have any ideas?"

Ehdge looks around to his companions looking for a better idea or agreement with using brute force.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 13, 2011)

"Why do we not first look to see if there is an alternative way beyond this wall that we can utilize?" Fae'shiel asks the others. As she says this she moves to search the rest of the cavern that they spent the night in.









*OOC:*


Hell with it. I am just going to give up on the speech convention I had initially intended for Fae'shiel. Remembering to speak in Thee, Thou, and Thy's all the time when talking for Fae'shiel is a pain in the rear end. Especially when it is not something I naturally do.

Also, take a 20 on perception to search the cave, resulting in a 22.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 13, 2011)

There does not appear to be any other way of getting into the structure. The one you have was not actually intended; the rats made it by happenstance.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 14, 2011)

_Marcus stays by the entry way until everyone starts eying the rat sized hole that Ehdge uncovered. He eyes the small size and looks at Ehdge, amusing himself with the thought of the swordsman trying to ram himself through the hole._

I would dare say that moving the debris around probably would have attracted anything close enough to hear us and get to us before we could get at least some of us to the other side to meet them. I could lay on my side and shoot an arrow through there and see if I hit something if you think it might help.

_He gives a bit of a wry, comedic smile._

If we don't find anything better, this may be the way. Unless we want to risk what's left of the storm and try to go up to the tower the old fashioned way.


----------



## toasterferret (Nov 14, 2011)

Darius ponders a moment before speaking

"If something hears us breaking in, at the very least we have a bottleneck if we take this approach..."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 17, 2011)

So do you want to enter this way, or try to see if the tower above has an entrance?


----------



## Ehdge (Nov 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I was trying to wait and see if the others had another idea that they preferred, but I'll go ahead and go with my idea. 







Ehdge looks around for anything suitable to help him pry or smash through the wall with the best leverage and effect. Before he begins, he looks around to his companions for signs of disagreement with the plan. Not seeing much or a response either way, he begins work.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 17, 2011)

Fae'shiel sighs and attempts to assist Ehdge in breaking the wall down to the best of her ability.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 18, 2011)

It doesn't take as much as one would expect it to, and Ehdge is able to push it down with surprising ease given the apparent construction of the wall. On the other side, you see a small bare chamber with a simple plain stone table/altar in the middle. The walls are covered with murals of various hobgoblin chiefs doing heroic (at least for hobgoblins) deeds and carrying out various gruesome looking religious rituals; the variation in quality suggests that they were not all made at the same time. None of them reach the quality of the now destroyed mural in the cave, but you can tell that the overall craftsmanship available to the makers of this room rose and fell over time.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 18, 2011)

The hole you came in on is on the west wall, and there is a heavy wooden door on the east wall.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 18, 2011)

_As Ehdge and the elven maiden see to the wall, Marcus readies his bow, arrow nocked and ready to loose at the first sign of trouble. A sign that, not that he would complain, doesn't come. He enters the room slowly with the others, arrow still drawn and alert until he is sure at the moment nothing is going to attack. At this point he stops to eye the murals. One he stops and quirks an eyebrow at._

Stick figures? Really? I might could draw that.

_He turns his attention then to the door, which stands closed and then to the table in the middle of the room. This he looks over carefully._


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Like Ehdge and Darius I was waiting to see if the others had suggestions or comments to make about not getting wet stupid HElf, or whatever.  Granted given that we're entering the major Holiday season in the States now, posting might slow down for some. I'll do my best to keep a post a day during weekdays and maybe get one up on Sundays if I can. I have a rather horrid cold this morning so will be checking in this afternoon from home, most likely.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 20, 2011)

Kazanto hangs back, not entirely certain of the best way forward.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 20, 2011)

Fae'shiel approaches the small table, or is it an Altar? And she begins examining it trying to discern it's purpose in relation to the rest of the room. While doing so she pulls out one of her two books and uses the knowledge contained within it in order to assist her in determining the nature of the room.









*OOC:*


Cast Detect Magic, scanning the Altar, and the remainder of the Room as well. Also performing a few Knowledge checks as well as a spellcraft check (just in case). Since there is no apparent immediate threat going to utilize my Codex of Sapo to assist me in the Knowledge (Arcana) check.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 20, 2011)

Based on the debris in the room, the table appears to have been not so much an altar as an offering table to the ancestors. Upon further inspection, you see worn places on the floor in front of each of the murals where supplicants would have petitioned their old chiefs for aid.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 21, 2011)

"Well, my earlier assumption appears to have been wrong. This area does indeed appear to have been at least at one time inhabited by Hobgoblins. Though whether that is still the case or not is anyone's guess." Fae'shiel says in a whisper loud enough for the others of her group to hear but not loud enough for anyone else to hear.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 21, 2011)

As you search around the room, Marcus is standing near the door when he hears noises on the other side. Whatever it is, it are not trying to be quiet.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 22, 2011)

_Marcus quirks an eyebrow as he hears the noise. He looks back at his companions giving a quick warning hiss/shush sound and holds up a hand. He points to the door for anyone who has taken notice of his movements and noise and backs away, pulling his hammer free from his back and pressing his back against the wall on the side of the door opposite of the door handle, which logically should be the direction the door opens if it opens inward. Hammer held at the ready he looks to his companions to see if they have taken the warning._

[sblock=ooc]Sorry about that folks. The last couple of days in the office I've totally space cased checking in. Holidays + law suits + 14 people who think the know everything about our business but in truth know exactly poo-poo about it who are trying to hire our next Exec. Director makes for a bit o' a stress filled time. I will do better in checking in in the future. Promise![/sblock]


----------



## Ehdge (Nov 22, 2011)

Ehdge sees Marcus' behavior and slowly and quietly draws his greatsword from the sheath on his back. He holds it at the ready and stands before the door.

"Anyone with keener ears than mine want to take a listen at the door before we open it to see if you can tell who or what is making that noise?" he whispers barely loud enough for his companions to hear.


----------



## toasterferret (Nov 22, 2011)

Darius shrugs as if the say "Not I", before silently directing Zaphyn to the door.  He draws and levels his crossbow before raising an eyebrow to the demon.

Zaphyn stalks over to the door and lithely places his ear against it,listening for the source of the noise. 









*OOC:*


Taking ten, total 15


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 23, 2011)

_Marcus leans his head in, aware that the demonic presence is just mere inches from his head. That, at least, is a known quantity so he holds his breath and joins Zaphyn in listening carefully._

[sblock=SS21]Can I use the check to also give him a moment to glance at the door to see if he can tell which way it opens, or would I need to roll another one?[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 23, 2011)

The door opens into the room. Marcus is able to make out the sound of 2 individuals speaking in Goblin.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 24, 2011)

Kazanto's eyes flash momentarily with heat as she watches her companions. "Tell me before you 攻撃... er, attack."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 25, 2011)

Fae'shiel draws her sword in anticipation of potential battle from whatever lays beyond the door.









*OOC:*


we all still available to play this game?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm still here.The last few weeks have been _interesting_ to put it mildly.


----------



## toasterferret (Nov 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Present.  With a readied crossbow I might add.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Casting _Bless_ before we go in.


----------



## Ehdge (Nov 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I am here and eager to play. Because things were so slow, I tried to step up and keep things moving, but that seemed to bother some of you, so I decided to try taking more of a back seat. I am definitely still wanting to play however. 







Ehdge prepares to follow the demon into the room and engage the inhabitants if necessary.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll get an update and a map for the combat up tomorrow. It's just been a chaotic last few weeks with the job transition and the holiday.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Still here and willing to roll. This was Thanksgiving here in the US so lots of travel, overeating (but not by me) and the like going on. Back in the office today so I should be good all week as long as I remember to check in in the mornings. 







_Marcus turns his gaze to the Demon and speaks softly to him._

They're speaking...Goblin I believe. Maybe Hobgobblins still occupy this place.









*OOC:*


Can Marcus determine if the voices are coming closer, moving away or staying about the same distance?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 28, 2011)

As Marcus stands by the door, the noise is apparent to everyone at this point, and Marcus feels someone trying to push the door open into the room.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 29, 2011)

_Marcus blinks and rolls himself back to where he had been a moment before, flattening his back against the wall and hammer at the ready._


----------



## Ehdge (Nov 29, 2011)

Ehdge steps to the side and stands ready with his greatsword waiting for whoever or whatever to come through the door.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 29, 2011)

As Marcus steps out of the way. the thick wooden door swings open and you see 2 hobgoblins on the other side. Both sides blink a second, and the hobgoblins react first. They step up and attack, one on Marcus, and one on Ehdge. Ehdge's attacker hits nothing but air, but Marcus's attacker lands a solid blow on the ranger with his longsword.

[sblock=combat information]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Yellow line is the opened door, that square and the squares with the table count as squeezing if you are standing in them, though movement through them is unrestricted. The squares with rubble are difficult terrain.

Darius 18/18
Ehdge 13/13
Fae'shiel 10/10
Kazanto 16/20
Marcus 4/12
Zaphyn 20/20

Hobgoblin 1
Hobgoblin 2[/ooc]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## Ehdge (Nov 30, 2011)

Ehdge attacks the hobgoblin in front of him with a mighty swing of his greatsword. The sword connects with the hobgoblin with a sickening sound and Ehdge's combat training kicks in and he immediately reverses the attack and strikes at the second hobgoblin that is attacking Marcus.

[sblock=Mini-Stats]
Ehdge
*Initiative: +4*
*AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)*
*HP: 13 Current: 13*
*CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0*
*Resistance: N/A*

*Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Greatsword*
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Nov 30, 2011)

Seeing Ehdge land a mighty blow on the first hobgoblin and proceed to attack the second hobgoblin, Fae'shiel herself starts chanting a spell "golau haul llachar y llygaid gelyn fy"









*OOC:*


I have decided to use another translator for Fae'shiels spells as the other one wasn't working for me. Welsh in my opinion makes a perfect dialect of Draconic 

Additionally I am casting Flare on the Hobgoblin that remains standing.







[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 10 // Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +3(+1 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 3 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/2 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized:* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Flare
*First Level Spells:* Color Spray, Obscuring mist
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]
____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 30, 2011)

The one hobgoblin goes down as the other one roars in anger, oblivious to the sudden flash of light in front of his face.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


One of those days that enworld is agonizingly slow responding, so bear with me. Note also we've been blessed, so +1 on attacks 







_Marcus grunts as he gets hacked by a longsword. Prepared for this attack he tries to shrug off the slice and turns slightly to the side so he can swing his hammer into the hobgoblin with maximum velocity._

[sblock=Mini Stats]Init: +5
AC: 17 Flatfooted: 13 Touch: 14
HP: Current/Max 4/12
CMB: +3 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +2
Weapon:
Lucerne Hammer +3 To Hit, 1d12+3 damage, 19-20x2 crit
[/sblock]


----------



## Ehdge (Nov 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Ah... I forgot to add that, but I'm sure my cleave attack still missed. LOL


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 30, 2011)

The hobgoblin is able to stop Marcus' blow at the last second with his shield.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 1, 2011)

Kazanto pulls out her longspear and squeezes into the space by the table to attack the remaining hobgoblin.

[sblock=mini-stats]
Kazanto
3rd level Merfolk Flame Oracle

Init +3
HP 28/29
AC 21 / touch 13 / FF 18
CMB +2, CMD 15, Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +2
Speed 15', Swim 55'

Spells: 5/6 first level

Darkwood Light Crossbow: +6 (1d8, 19-20/x2), Range 80', Cold Iron
Darkwood Longspear: +3 (1d8, 20/x3), reach, brace
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 3, 2011)

Zaphyn steps up, and tears the hobgoblin in the door apart as another comes down the stairs, hacking wildly at Zaphyn, missing just as wildly.

[sblock=combat information]




Yellow line is the opened door, that square and the squares with the  table count as squeezing if you are standing in them, though movement  through them is unrestricted. The squares with rubble are difficult  terrain.

Darius 18/18
Ehdge 13/13
Fae'shiel 10/10
Kazanto 16/20
Marcus 4/12
Zaphyn 20/20[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## Ehdge (Dec 4, 2011)

Ehdge skillfully engages the attacking hobgoblin with his greatsword.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Dec 5, 2011)

_The Hobgoblin before him shreds like tissue paper. Another sword swings past Zaphyn as another foe approaches. Ehdge steps up to counter attack as Marcus drops his hammer and pulls his bow and an arrow from his back. The arrow he prepares, drawing aim on the Hobgoblin._









*OOC:*


Marcus will fire the arrow if Ehdge's attack fails to drop the Hobbygobby







[sblock=Mini Stats]Init: +5
AC: 17 Flatfooted: 13 Touch: 14
HP: Current/Max 4/12
CMB: +3 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +2
Weapon:
Longbow +4 To Hit, 1d08 damage, 20x3 crit[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ehdge's swings is blocked at the last second by the hobgoblin's shield, as Marcus is unable to get a clean shot.









*OOC:*


Darius, Fae'shiel, and Kazanto stilll to go this round.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 6, 2011)

Attempting once more to blind one of the Hobgoblins as it appears that Fae'shiel will be virtually unable to get close enough to these creatures in the confines of this room to be able to fight them herself, she hopes to make it easier for her allies to fight the hobgoblins in the mean time. "golau haul llachar yn llygaid fy gelyn"









*OOC:*


Cast Flare (Fort Save: DC 13) on the Hobgoblin.







[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 10 // Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +3(+1 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 3 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/2 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Flare
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Obscuring mist
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]
____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 7, 2011)

The Hobgoblin curses as he is partially blinded.









*OOC:*


Darius and Kazanto still to go this round.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 11, 2011)

Kazanto stabs with her spear.









*OOC:*


Apologies; it was a terrible week.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


No worries. I usually just flat out write off December as a whole.


----------



## Ehdge (Dec 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Yes, the holidays keep us pretty busy usually.  Hopefully we can keep things moving along even if at a slower pace than usual.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Worst case scenerio, if we do come to a slow grind during the holiday season... it just means more time based awards for DM and Players alike XD


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm about to write Darius out of the story,. It's been a while since he's posted.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 12, 2011)

Zaphyn tears the new hobgoblin apart with the same glee he did the first one. Silence falls over the ruins. Searching the dead bodies, the party finds that the last one killed seemed to be the leader with slightly different equipment, though most of it is still pretty basic. The one standout is a couple of cords the leader was wearing around his shoulders. They don't look like much, but when you take them off, his chest seems to shrink in size. The room you find yourself in is pretty simple. Three of the 4 walls have solid wooden doors in them, only one of them open (the one you came through), and a there is a stone stairway in the middle of the room going up. The remaining wall has a giant mural that appears to be a slightly cruder version of the mural you originally saw in the cave that is about on par with the best murals you saw in the previous room.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 2 Hobgoblin Looters 600 xp total/120 xp each

treasure
Muleback Cords (1000 gp)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


There are two heavy wooden doors closed, one to the north, one  to the south, and the stairs up. How to folks want to proceed?


----------



## Ehdge (Dec 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Sorry, still new to this, but how is treasure usually handled in LPF?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Darius can rejoin the party if toasterferret comes back, but for now, I am going to have him stay behind in this room.

Treasure in LPF is handled in the following manner. You can use whatever you find during the adventure as normal. If you use consumables, it comes out of your total treasure amount. Any treasure remaining at the end of the adventure is put into a treasure pool. After the DM determines the gold value of all the treasure and the time gp for each player, players can choose to reduce their gold total and pick any available items from the treasure pool. Any items not picked get sent to the Arcane Row, where any player shopping can pick it up without having to roll.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


How it was handled in Expansion (my previous adventure with  SS21, but with a different character) was that we were allowed to use the Treasure assuming it wasn't a consumable, until the end of the adventure. At which time it was to be sold off for profit. However any treasure we want to keep can be bought at the end of the adventure from each of our shares of the proceeds of the adventure.

EDIT: SOOO totally sarnathed....


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Dec 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


_Watches Snake Eyes and Stormshadow going at it..._

Yeah, what they said.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Dec 15, 2011)

*Moving Things Along*

_Marcus walks through, wincing as he does so from the slice taken from him by the Hobgoblin. He looks around the room and heaves a sigh._

Love the decor. Early stone age? 

_He eyes the two doors that stand closed._

Two doors. Which to pick.

_He pulls a coin from his pocket and tosses it into the air, catches it and smacks it onto his wrist and looks at it._

Hmm. Alright.

_He turns and walks to the door on his left, shaking his arm on the way to get more feeling back. He stops and presses his ear against the door, listening as well as he can._









*OOC:*


For ease of writing, assumed a left and right door, but can be altered to fit the actual map.  And if anyone has an extra CLW laying around, I'm sure he wouldn't say no.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 16, 2011)

Marcus doesn't hear anything at either door.


----------



## Ehdge (Dec 16, 2011)

Ehdge looks towards Marcus and says, "One's as good as the other from where I stand."

He draws holds his sword at the ready moves up to the door Marcus is standing by and stands before it, nodding to Marcus to open it.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Dec 16, 2011)

_Marcus checks the first door and shrugs at Ehdge, then crosses to check the other. He then returns to the center of the room._

I don't hear anything behind either door. Anyone have any preference before I just open that one?

_He points at the first door he listened at and then walks toward it._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 16, 2011)

"I just as soon open either door so as to continue this excursion. So lets get this over with." Fae'shiel intones as she walks into the room and looks at the two doors with a small frown that says _'how boring.'_

[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 10 // Current: 10
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +3(+1 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 3 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
2/2 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Flare
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Obscuring mist
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]
____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## Ehdge (Dec 19, 2011)

Ehdge stands before the door with his sword at the ready and motions for Marcus to open the door.

"Let's see what we can find around here. I'm afraid I have no healing potions with me, Marcus, so I will be ready to intercept whatever may be on the other side."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Dec 19, 2011)

_Marcus nods and shrugs, glancing down at the oozing wound. He reaches out and gets the door handle in hand._

Here we go.

_He opens the door, ready to dive out of the way should something on the other side have a destiny that includes being skewered by Ehdge's Greatsword._


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 20, 2011)

The light has yet to fade from Kazanto's eyes as she responds, "移動を続行. Let's keep going."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 20, 2011)

You open the door and find what once was a treasury. Chests and shelves line the walls. The shelves are empty, but the chests are closed. One chest in particular catches your eye, being the only one with design work carved into it.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Dec 21, 2011)

_Marcus looks into the room and eyes the empty shelves, then the chests._

Looks like the hobgoblins got to this stuff, wonder why the chests aren't disturbed? And that one...

_Marcus points to the decorated chest._

...looks interesting. Any of you who use magic, can you tell if anything within is magical?

_Marcus kneels down and takes a closer look at the chest or box nearest himself, looking for a lock and to see if he can tell if there might be any traps or anything to them._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 22, 2011)

Fae'shiel mumbles a few words and glances at each of the chests in turn to see if any of them conceal magical aura's her eyes lingering on any that do happen to contain magical aura's long enough to determine the stength of the Aura's and to attempt to determine the nature of the Aura's.









*OOC:*


Cast Detect Magic, scanning the chests, and perform a few quick skill checks to assist in the efforts.


----------



## Ehdge (Dec 22, 2011)

"If they aren't magical, do any of you know the ways of locks and traps? I don't fancy getting poisoned by a needle, or blown up when we open them." says Ehdge to his companions as he glances around the room looking for signs of traps or arrow holes around the room and ceiling.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 22, 2011)

There does not appear to be any traps accept on on the carved chest.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Dec 23, 2011)

_Marcus eyes the chest nearest him a moment and, satisfied that it looks safe, reaches out and opens it while waiting for, as his head is bent down he assumes the Elven Maiden, to give word about possible magical contents and auras around the other chests._

[sblock=Message for All]I may or may not have a chance to post again before Monday with this being Christmas in the US. If I am unable to, I wish you all a safe a happy Holiday season and so I won't forget, a Happy and Safe New Year.[/sblock]


----------



## Ehdge (Dec 24, 2011)

Ehdge makes his way around the room opening the more plain chests and leaving the decorative one alone for the time being. 









*OOC:*


 Merry Christmas to you all! I should still be able to post throughout the next week, but with all that is going on, I may be a little slow.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 27, 2011)

All of the other chests look like they've been empty for a long, long time. There is one magical aura coming from the carved chest.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 27, 2011)

"As you may have noticed, the plain looking chests appear to have nothing innately magical, much less anything else in them. The carved chest is a different matter on the other hand. It does appear to have a single magical aura coming from it. Though I do not think I am going to be able to identify what type of Aura it is without closer examination." Fae'shiel explains to the group.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Dec 27, 2011)

_Marcus looks up from another empty chest and nods to the Elven Maiden, getting closer to the ornate chest he kneels down near it and does his best to see if it is safe to open._









*OOC:*


Marcus is doing his best, trying to identify the trap. Not that he can disable it.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 28, 2011)

Kazanto lets the others do their work while she watches out for any other threats, loaded crossbow in hand.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 28, 2011)

The trap looks to be comparatively simple, launching darts at its victim.


----------



## Ehdge (Dec 29, 2011)

"Perhaps we can block or avoid the darts if we are not able to disable the trap itself? I am willing to try it if nobody here knows how to dismantle the thing."

Ehdge steps up and pauses to see if anyone has any better ideas.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Dec 29, 2011)

_Marcus eyes the mechanism, passing along word of its intent. He shakes his head at Ehdge._

Not so sure we could. Thing is probably poison tipped or something equally as painful. Not something I have done before. Not sure I could do it without setting it off. I can try if you all want though. Or we can all step back and I can have a swing at the chest with my hammer, or Ehdge with that sword of his. Everyone else would be best served to leave the room, minimize the potential for this thing poking someone.









*OOC:*


I know Disable Device is not usable untrained. Marcus doesn't though.  Bashing it might be the only other alternative, lacking a rogue.


----------



## Ehdge (Dec 29, 2011)

"OK, Marcus. Stand to the side of it and have a swing at it. I'll stand on the other side just in case the chest contains something unfriendly. The rest of you, please move just outside the doorway."

He watches as the others head out of the room, then stands opposite Marcus with the chest between them. 

"Let's see what the fuss is about."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 31, 2011)

Marcus takes a swing at the chest with his lucerne hammer, smashing it apart, and sending darts flying in all directions from the spot it previously sat, but fortunately no one was close enough to have to worry about the barrage. Inside you find a wand, and various implements you believe to be religious in nature, as well as some ancient looking coins.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 1 Dart Trap 400 xp total/100 xp each

Treasure
Wand of Resistance (50 charges), 25 gp total (5 gp each)[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ehdge, Fae'shiel, and Marcus can all level up. Happy New Year.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Dec 31, 2011)

sunshadow21 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ehdge, Fae'shiel, and Marcus can all level up. Happy New Year.












*OOC:*


Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

and, that was Ehdge with his greatsword that smashed the chest, i think. Marcus suggested he could also use his hammer, but He'd scoot outta the room and let Ehdge have a hack at it. Especially with 4 HP left still 

I think this is my first time leveling still showing damage, do I add the new HP to my current total as well, leaving it still short the amount of the original injury, or do I wait to add that until some healing has occurred? I'd assume I can add the new points in, as long as I maintain the existing damage down from my max.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


You don't heal, but you add the additional HP from leveling to both max and current. So for example if you are  currently 4 hp out of 10, and gain 6 hp, you now have 10 hp out of 16. And trust me, you would want to use the hammer with its reach.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 31, 2011)

"If the rest of you don't mind waiting a few minutes, but inspiration seems to have struck me, and I need to write this down while I can remember it." Fae'shiel says as she examines some of the murals in the room that they had escaped to so as to avoid the dart trap.

 [sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
  3/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Flare, Empty Slot
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Obscuring Mist, Empty Slot
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]
  ____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Dec 31, 2011)

_Marcus nods, eying the contents as if looking for anything interesting or some such._

Would you also like this wand? Not something I could use, but maybe you can figure out what it does and how to use it. The rest of this...these coins look old, but might still be worth something.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Dec 31, 2011)

Fae'shiel glances at the wand, taking a moment to do some minor calculations in her head and casts a minor cantrip to help her identify the type of magic emanting from the wand, once that is done she says "No, I think though that the Mermaid might be able to make better use of the Wand than I could."









*OOC:*


I am just going to go out on a limb and assume that she succeeded on her spellcraft check to identify magic items, since Sunshadow already told us what type of Wand it was.







 [sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
  3/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Flare, Empty Slot
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Obscuring Mist, Empty Slot
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]
  ____________________________



 Fae'shiel Aeros


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


It's a 0-level spell, it's not that hard to figure out.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 1, 2012)

_Marcus nods and hands the wand to the mermaid. He is happy, like the rest, to consider resting, but something won't let him do so until he has crossed to the other door. He eyes it for traps before opening it._









*OOC:*


If he fails to find any traps or if he finds no traps on the door he will open it. If he finds or think he finds a trap, he'll not open it yet, taking a better look first. Not so easy to hammer-handle a door as it is a chest


----------



## Ehdge (Jan 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Do you have a total for our XP earned on this adventure so far?


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


If I am reading the first post correctly then the Total for the entire adventure is outlined there. That is usually where Sunshadow posts his Total Figures at least until the end of the adventure at which point he posts up a final totals post.


----------



## Ehdge (Jan 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Thanks Dalkon.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 5, 2012)

Kazanto looks over the wand. "What does it do?"

She looks to see if the wand has any additional markings that might indicate a trigger word.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


The wand is easy enough to figure out that a hobgoblin adept could use it. Anyone with any kind of magic training can find out all they want to know about it after a good five minute examination.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 6, 2012)

"Wonderful! I'll be able to use this whenever someone needs a little extra protection. Although... I can already cast this spell for free, so I think I'll just ask the volcano for assistance, instead. She likes that."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 6, 2012)

You find no traps or locks on this door, and after a sharp tug to unjam it, it opens with a creak. You find a room the same size as the previous two; this one seems to have several sarcapoghi in very bad repair along the walls.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 6, 2012)

_Marcus takes in the room and looks back to the room at large._

Family room. All Mummies and Deadies. Seriously. Caskets, and not in very good shape. All over. We want to take a quick look?

_He speaks, but he seems a tiny bit anxious. As he stands with his foot holding the door open, he pulls his hammer from his back again._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 6, 2012)

"Before we enter that room please allow me time to finish my Research so as to allow us to be better prepared for anything that may be ahead of us." Fae'shiel says to the others.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 9, 2012)

After Fae'sheil has had a chance to finish her studying, the party prepares to move into the sarcophogi room. 









*OOC:*


What is the order you plan on entering the room in?


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


Well, lets see. We have the two casters, on melee and one ranged/melee. I propose either Marcus, who is near/at the door, Or Ehdge goes first. Fae'shiel second, Kazanto 3rd and the other of Ehdge or Marcus at the rear. Might be preferable, considering he current condition, if Marcus was at the back of the party, where his ranged preference is best suited. However, if we face what we possibly could, it might get interesting.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Kazanto casts _Protection from Evil_ on whoever enters first. She enters with her crossbow out and loaded.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


With enough time to study, Fae'shiel adds Burning Hands and Disrupt Undead to her spell's memorized list.







Before enterring Fae'shiel casts Dancing Lights and sends the lights forward into the room so as to illuminate the room better so that the group of them can see what lays within the room better.
 [sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
  3/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Flare, Empty Slot
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Obscuring Mist, Empty Slot
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Wait, did we break here for an extended period, long enough for magics to reset and such, or just for a few minutes?


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 10, 2012)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Wait, did we break here for an extended period, long enough for magics to reset and such, or just for a few minutes?












*OOC:*


Fae'shiel leveled up, gaining 2 new spell slots, one Cantrip Slot and one First Level slot. It is my understanding that a Magus who studies for a set period of time is allowed to set spells into newly gained spell slots as if they had rested a full 8 hours, despite the fact that they have not. This set period of time is vastly shorter than would be an extended rest period.

Someone correct me if I am wrong about this.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 10, 2012)

DalkonCledwin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Fae'shiel leveled up, gaining 2 new spell slots, one Cantrip Slot and one First Level slot. It is my understanding that a Magus who studies for a set period of time is allowed to set spells into newly gained spell slots as if they had rested a full 8 hours, despite the fact that they have not. This set period of time is vastly shorter than would be an extended rest period.
> ...












*OOC:*


You're probably right on that. It is just that I hadn't seen that before, having not played one, and didn't want to miss an opportunity at HP recovery before what promises to be an interesting encounter, to say the least.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Casters, when leveling, get all appropriate spell slots. Spontaneous casters can use those slots immediately because that's one of the big advantages of spontaneous casters. Prepared casters can take 15 minutes to prepare those slots as if they had left them open when they had prepared their spells at the beginning of the day.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Alright, are we ready for this?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sarcophogi line the walls of this room, though who these statue like figures may have once held is a mystery, since any fine stone work has long been chipped away and eroded. All that remain now are shapeless masses of stone riddled with holes.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 15, 2012)

Anybody out there?


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


I am not really sure how to proceed, ortherwise I would have posted something by now.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


I was waiting for one of those inside the room to post and react from there


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 15, 2012)

Looking around the room, the whole party hears a slight sound of flapping wings coming from one of the sarcophogi on the east side of the room, but are unable to pin down which one.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 15, 2012)

hearing the sound Fae'shiel sends her dancing lights in the direction of the sound so that the party can better determine what had caused the sound.









*OOC:*


Going to direct my dancing lights spell towards the east side of the room in a spread so that we can get a better look at that side of the room.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 15, 2012)

The sound is coming from inside one of the sarcophogi, but the acoustics of the room are making it tough to pin down which one.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 16, 2012)

_Marcus blinks at the sound and shivers a little._

Oh, man. That doesn't sound good.

_He watches the floating lights move to that side of the room. Sighing he eases past the caster and walks cautiously to the most likely candidate for the sound, in his mind, and he leans over, ear not quite on the lid, listening. As he does so, he eyes the worn stone box for any remaining markings._









*OOC:*


doing these checks for the sarcophagus located in D5


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 16, 2012)

As Marcus examines the corner sarcophogi, what appears to be a humanoid head attached to bat wings appears in the sarcophogi next to him, and it lets out a loud shriek as it prepares to emerge from its home deep inside the sarcophogi.

I need Fortitude saves from everyone. DC 12 or be afraid.

[sblock=combat information]







Ehdge 24/24
Fae'shiel 18/18
Kazanto 25/29
Marcus 14/22

Creature (C-5)[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 16, 2012)

Fae'shiel's face scrunches up in an anguished look as the floating head makes a screaming noise, not really wanting to fight a flying enemy but also not wanting to flee she tries to make the best of the situation.

 [sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
  3/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Flare, Empty Slot
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Obscuring Mist, Empty Slot
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 17, 2012)

_Marcus' eyes grow wide as the head with wings flaps around and screeches. His head lifts from the sarcophagus he is listening to..._

[rolling fear save here]









*OOC:*


If we all save with exactly 12, I'm going to have to go to the hospital and get my sides stitched from laughing so hard







_Marcus shakes off the screech and pulls his hammer from behind his back, the look on his face shifting from surprise to pure, unadulterated anger._

[sblock=Bad Joke]Am I the only one wondering if this beasty is light headed? Could be worse, I could have thanked SS21 for the heads up. [/sblock]


----------



## Ehdge (Jan 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


 I am so sorry for not posting for so long. For some reason, I stopped getting any email updates from ENWORLD. I'm at work now, but will try to contribute this weekend. 















*OOC:*


 Sorry, I said 'Will Save' because I thought that was the normal roll vs fear. My Fort save I am actually a little better at, so I don't know if you need me to roll again or not.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


Technicallly, according to the creature's writeup, it's supposed to be paralysis, but I figured I'd give you guys a break and slightly reduce the penalty. The fight will be challenging enough as it is.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


The party is up. The shriek was in the surprise round.


----------



## Ehdge (Jan 23, 2012)

Ehdge steps up next to Marcus and attacks the vile creature.









*OOC:*


 Taking a 5' step before attacking. Moving to C-4. 







[sblock=Mini-Stats]
Ehdge
Initiative: +4
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 24 Current: 24
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +0
Resistance: N/A

Current Weapon in Hand: Masterwork Greatsword
+8 Attack, 2d6+6 Damage 19-20x2 Crit
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 23, 2012)

Ehdge manages to catch the creature just as it is exiting the sarcophogi, and separates the head from the wings holding it aloft in one clean swing. Searching around the room, the party is able to find a few odds and ends that previous looters have passed over, but over all, the room has been stripped pretty clean of whatever it may have once had it in treasure wise.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 2 Lesser Vargouille 600 xp total/150 xp each

Treasure 
Wand of Comprehend Language (26 charges) (390), Masterwork Bill (311), Warpaint of the Terrible Visage (100)[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 23, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Ehdge so loves his work with that greatsword. With him as tank, Marcus will be able to sit back and pincushion stuff.  I hope you guys like the post I'm about to lay down. Favored Enemy and all that rot you know.[/sblock]

_Marcus is caught trying to turn as the thing whizzes past his head and right into the path of Ehdge's expertly handled sword. He watches in satisfaction as Ehdge catches the thing on his sword. Despite this, before joining the others in looking about, Marcus takes his hammer and wallops the remaining larger pieces until they are pulverized. With this done, he pauses to catch his breath, as he has begun breathing heavily, and sets about cleaning the gore from the hammerhead with whatever happens to be handy before returning it to this back with a satisfied smile._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 23, 2012)

splattered with a bit of the ickor that was tossed up as Marcus completely mutilates the zombified head, Fae'shiel wipes it off of her face with a look that says 'you will die a most horrible death' as she says "Was that absolutely necessary?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 23, 2012)

_Marcus wipes the head of his hammer with some handy cloth, looking up at the Elf speaking to him, his hands still working on a stubbon spot._

Yes. It was.

_He goes back to scrubbing the hammer clean._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 23, 2012)

Fae'shiel exits the room frowning and muttering to herself about the brashness of youth.









*OOC:*


Oops accidentally typed the name of the wrong elf XD


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


Where do you want to go from here?


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


Um. Can you map us again? Please?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 25, 2012)

The wall without a door has a mural similar to the one you saw in the cave, though clearly much older in both style and age. You would guess it to be the inspiration for the first one you saw. The stairs go up about a story and a half before disappearing into the ceiling and seem to be in decent, if not pristine, condition.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


Thank you, kind sir.







_Marcus finishes cleaning his hammer and waits for the others to finish their search of the room before following them out, backing out as if he is expecting another attacker. He glares at the mess that had once been the human-head-bat-thing and backs out of the room, turning and visibly relaxing a little._

If I ever call someone cryptic, someone hit me.

_He follows the others to the middle of the room._

Not sure how long we've been down here, doesn't feel all that long. Do we want to rest a little before...?

_He motions with his head toward the stairs._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


Not sure if it works on drawings, but I hope so.







With her new found understanding of the Goblinoid languages and of the Runic languages, Fae'shiel moves over to the Mural, and attempts to decipher what it is that the Mural is attempting to tell those who view it.









*OOC:*


GOGO Natural 20 on Linguistics - Archaic Goblinoid


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 25, 2012)

When you dig deep into your knowledge of archaic goblin, you dig as deep as you can, and are actually barely able to make out a faded phrase near the top of the wall. "Follow the power of the dragon." The picture is a crude one of a mighty chief fighting a black dragon. As you stand there reading the phrase and pondering it's meaning, you notice a small piece of stone sticking out of the hilt of the chieftain's sword that seems out of place.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 25, 2012)

Fae'shiel smiles inwardly to herself, realizing that this could be a trap, but not wanting to risk any of the others who are themselves out of sorts at the moment she goes up to the mural, and places her finger on the out of place stone. First she attempts to push the stone into the mural, and if that doesn't cause anything to happen, she will instead rearrange her fingers and attempt to pull the stone out of the mural.

EDIT:








*OOC:*


It should be noted that while the last encounter is listed under the encounters section on the opening post of this thread, that the experience chart for each of our characters has yet to be updated to reflect the last encounter. I am updating my character sheet right now to reflect that encounter.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 27, 2012)

As you fiddle with the stone, the mural starts to sink into the floor, and an opening is revealed behind it. The stonework of the hallway revealed makes the stonework you have seen thus far seem new, which is saying something as the stonework thus far has still been quite old. Looking down the long hallway, those with darkvision can make out a room full of cobweb covered tables and shelves.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 27, 2012)

"Hey everyone! I think I found something important here!" Fae'shiel says though she isn't quite certain what she found.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 27, 2012)

_Marcus watches the wall move, his eyebrows going up slowly as the wall moves. He glances at Fae'shiel and nods._

I would say you have. Looks like the cave keeper's had the century off.

_He steps a little closer to the Elven maiden, still keeping a good, healthy space between them, and peers in._

I don't suppose you see anything interesting? Looks like it would need a careful search.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 27, 2012)

"Nope. I can only see a little further than you into that darkness. Looks like no one has been back there for some time though seeing how dark it is." Fae'shiel says to Marcus.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 27, 2012)

_Marcus slides his bow from his shoulder and pulls an arrow from the quiver on his back._

Do you see anything immediately close that I should know about before I start in there? If I only had a torch. Or Atchka's little glowing rock. That would be good.

_He fits the arrow to the bow in his hand, though applies no tension and this moment, just readying._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 27, 2012)

"Well if there is anything in there, it probably already knows we are here due to the noise I caused when opening this door as well as the light flooding in from this door. So I suppose this won't hurt us anymore than that did." She says as she casts a minor cantrip and sends some small floating orbs of light dancing into the hallway ahead of them to illuminate the way ahead.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 28, 2012)

_Marcus takes a deep breath._

Strangely comforting and at the same time makes me nervous.  Ah, well. Stay close, but not too close, but not to far....well, you guys know.

_Marcus begins moving slowly down the hallway, following the hovering lights._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 29, 2012)

Your footsteps echo quietly as you move down the hallway and enter a decent sized room with cobwebs scattered about. A large table dominates the center of the room, while several smaller tables line the walls. Another shorter, smaller hallway appears to lead to the south, filled with cobwebs. The east wall is dominated by a large solid unadorned brass door.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 29, 2012)

_Marcus pauses now and again, trying not to over step the floating lights before him. Not having the Elf's ability to see further into the dark, he wants to be careful. As the lights lead them into the large chamber he stops and looks around slowly._

Guess all the workers are on strike. Kind of hard to tell looking at a cobweb factory.

_He eyes the unadorned door carefully, but instead moves to one of the smaller tables nearby, easing his bow and arrow down again to a held position he eyes the table._

Reminds me of small temple or meeting room. Or of the classroom at the Estate. Only without weapon racks along the walls.

_He looks back up, again doing  a turn, looking for anything that might draw his attention._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 29, 2012)

Fae'shiel scans the room, and examines some of the stonework, and cautiously approaches the bronze door looking at it trying to assess the workmanship of the door as well as the age of the structure. She is uncertain but something doesn't seem to fit about this place. Why was it hidden behind a mural. Why did it mention following the Dragon, and why is this bronze door here.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 30, 2012)

It is Kazanto that is first able to pinpoint the use of this room, led by the grooves on the edges of the center table. This was a preparation chamber for the dead, with the grooves intended to aid in the process to drain out unnecessary fluids from the body. The doors themselves, as is the room as a whole are really quite plain, but as you study them, you realize that the whole construction is dwarven, and very old dwarven at that. As the others study the room, Ehdge watches the cobwebbed hallway, and after a few minutes sees the cobwebs down that hallway moving slightly.


----------



## Ehdge (Jan 30, 2012)

Guys... whispers Ehdge... I think something is coming. 

He stands ready with his greatsword pearing down the hall attentively.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 30, 2012)

_Marcus' eyeing of the table nearby ends at Ehdge's whispered warning. The ranger snaps to attention, pulls his readied arrow back, targeting the hallway and waiting for whatever it is to approach._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 31, 2012)

"Oh um... well that could possibly be the dragon..." Fae'shiel mentions offhandedly to the others without really giving it a second thought as she draws her sword and begins preparing to infuse magic into it, knowing full well that a Dragons hide is going to be difficult to pierce with standard weaponry.

 [sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
  3/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Flare, Disrupt Undead
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Obscuring Mist, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Ehdge (Jan 31, 2012)

Looking briefly at Marcus... Did she just say 'dragon'?...


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 31, 2012)

"Oh did I forget to mention that?" She looks at Ehdge momentarily then refocuses on the approaching... whatever it was. She absently says "The Mural that opened this place up said something about following the Dragon in an Archaic form of the Goblin Language."

 [sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
  3/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Flare, Empty Slot
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Obscuring Mist, Empty Slot
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 31, 2012)

_Marcus sighs, nodding to Ehdge's question._

Wonder how we'll taste extra crispy.

_Marcus shifts his shoulders, the comforting weight of the hammer over one shoulder and the quiver over the other, ready for him to snitch another arrow. Fae'shiel's off handed tone causes Marcus to quirk an eyebrow._

I'd be worried if I were you or Kazanto. Dragons like to devour maidens. Alive from the tales I've heard.

_The arrow is ready to fire as he watches the cobwebs and the hallway._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 31, 2012)

Fae'shiel tries to recall what she knows about the particular breed of Dragon that was depicted on the Mural, trying to remember weather being crisped is really something that the group needed to be worried about, or whether it was something altogether different that they would need to be afraid of in this situation.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 31, 2012)

*OOC:*


Wow, you like those natural 20's on knowledge type rolls, don't you? You know the following about black dragons:
They generally are associated with acid and water
They generally live in warm marshes such as the one you are near
There are stories that mention other abilities in other areas, but you would have to  travel to the Great Marsh in order to be certain what you were hearing was accurate. There is simply too much hearsay floating around Venza, and not enough experts trying to correct it.

I will give  @InVinoVeritas  another day or two to post Kazanto's reaction, as I am in the middle of a busy couple of days workwise.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 1, 2012)

"I am uncertain, but crispy may be the wrong term for what these dragons do to people. Assuming that it is the same type of Dragon as what appeared on the Mural, then I am wagering that we are talking about Acid or High Pressure Water here." Fae'shiel says without looking at Ehdge or Marcus. She then says "I am not aware of anything that mentions maidens being a preferred meal specifically however."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 2, 2012)

"Oh, don't be silly, Marcus," Kazanto laughs, "It's not dragons that devour maidens, it's aboleths. And I can already speak Aboleth. Dragons are nice. One of them gave me this to wear!"

She shows off her breastplate.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 2, 2012)

_Marcus is blissfully unaware, his eyes trained on the passage and the swaying cobwebs, of the display of breastplate going on nearby. He sighs._

Remind me to tell you the stories I've heard at some point, if either of you is interested.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sending the light down the hall after a minute when nothing comes out, it is able to get about 20 feet before getting stuck in the inrceasingly dense webs. You are able to see that after about 30 feet the hall seems to open up to one side, and that at that point, there are some shadowy lumps underneath the dense webbing. Every once in a while, the party can see the webs move a bit, but nothing further happens when the light is sent down the hallway.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 3, 2012)

Kazanto cocks her head. "What, you need to go down there? I can get rid of the 巣, er, cobwebs if you need."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 3, 2012)

_Marcus nods._

That would be immensely helpful, as a matter of fact, it might tell us what that..thing...is back there.

_Something finally clicks in the Half-Elf's brain. He glances at the table nearby again and eyes his bow. He returns the arrow to it's quiver, the bow to his back and pulls out his lucerne hammer, nodding at the weight in his hands._

If it's something else like that winged head back there, it's getting pulverized. When we're all ready, Kazanto, have fun with the cobwebs.

_He spares a sideways glance at the Swordsman and casts another quick glance toward the Elf before setting himself in a defensive position, in case whatever it is decides to charge._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 4, 2012)

"Might I remind you that whatever that is, it is likely dangerous, and probably better left alone unless we absolutely must go in that direction." Fae'shiel says to Marcus. She then turns to Kazanto and says "Be careful if you decide to burn those cobwebs. I suggest staying as far away from whatever that is so that you can quickly retreat should it charge you once it knows we are here."

 [sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
  3/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Flare, Empty Slot
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Obscuring Mist, Empty Slot
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 4, 2012)

_Marcus listens, though he doesn't change his stance or the holding of his hammer._

You noted just a minute ago about the amount of noise that wall made opening. And we've not exactly been whispering. And there's glowing orbs of light that it might be able to see, even through that much cobweb. But, a valid point none the less. Question is, do we try to figure out how to close the wall and come back if we need to? If we can't close the wall, then what?

_The Ranger doesn't seem quite like he wants to leave, but that Fae'shiel's comment has him thinking, even as his eyes stay trained on the corridor._


----------



## Ehdge (Feb 4, 2012)

Ehdge stands ready for an attack from the hallway, though he scans the room around him periodically as well. 

I think Marcus is right. It seems unlikely that burning the cobwebs would alert anything to our presence more than they already are, and it could foil an attempt by an enemy to surprise us.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 5, 2012)

"In that case..."

Kazanto's eyes flash as she emit a guttural sound, causing the webs before her to singe.

Casting _spark_.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 5, 2012)

It takes a couple of castings of the spell in order to get a sufficient sized flame to spread. The webs in the room burn away pretty quick, but as the flame spread down the hall, it hits fresher webs, and smoke starts to fill the hallway, obscuring your view of the flames' progress. As you watch, suddenly two angry giant spiders emerge from the smoke on the ceiling, and shoot webbing at the first people they see. Both Kazanto and Ehdge get hit squarely with it, getting entangled in the sticky threads.

[sblock=combat information]





Gray is smoke, and the occasional flame from the webs burning

Ehdge 24/24; Webbed
Fae'shiel 18/18
Kazanto 25/29; Webbed
Marcus 14/22

Webbed - DC 12 Str check or Escape Artist to break(-4 if inside it), -2 to attack, -4 Dex, can only move at half speed, cannot charge or run, casting a spell requires a DC 15+spell level

Giant Spider, Black
Giant Spider, Red[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## Ehdge (Feb 5, 2012)

Ehdge flexes his muscles trying to tear his way out of the webbing, but he has trouble getting purchase on it and fails miserably. He braces for an attack by the spiders and readies himself to intercept them if they attack Kazanto.

Help me out of this if you can!

[sblock=Mini-Stats]
Ehdge
Combat Stats:
Initiative: +4
Armor Class: 17
Hit Points: 24 / 24 
BAB: +2 CMB: 06 CMD: 18
Fort: +5 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Current Weapon:
MW Greatsword Att +08, Dam 2d6+6, Crit 19-20/x2
Notable Feats:
Power Attack: Trade melee attack bonus for damage.
Cleave: Make additional attack if the first one hits.
Step Up: Make 5' step as an immediate action.
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 5, 2012)

_Marcus mumbles a human curse regarding the quality and viability of the spiders ancestry. His hammer is dropped for the moment as he pulls his bow and an arrow smoothly around. The arrow is set and pulled. He targets the spider over Kazanto's shoulder and lets the arrow fly. The shaft screams by, clearing Kazanto's shoulder and seems destined to strike true, causing Marcus to smile momentarily..._

[sblock=Mini Stats]Init: +5
AC: 17 Flatfooted: 13 Touch: 14
HP: Current/Max 14/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +2
Weapon:
Longbow +5 To Hit, 1d08 damage, 20x3 crit [/sblock]

[sblock=ooc - SS21]Oy. Obviously I need to pay attention to Marcus' char sheet. If I'd done it properly, the attack roll would have been 22 (+1 to BAB for leveling and +1 for point blank shot feat) and damage 1d8+1 for this attack instead of +0. Assuming the spiders are within 30' (look to be about 15 on the map, plus vertical to the ceiling).[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 6, 2012)

Fae'shiel for the moment drops her sword opting instead to aid her comrade's in freeing themselves from the webbing. Grabbing onto the webbing encompassing Marcus first she tries to pull as hard as she possibly can in an attempt to free him from the goop. Amazingly he own strength is enough to break Marcus free from the webbing.


----------



## Ehdge (Feb 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Just clarifying that it is Ehdge and Kazanto in the web. Marcus did not get hit by it.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 6, 2012)

A look of panic flashes across Kazanto's face as she is wrapped in silk. The red light appears in her eyes as she responds, "否!" and twists.

With a bizarre piscine contortion, she frees herself from the webbing, then pulls out her longspear, ready to meet them.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


My apologies I was half asleep when I posted that. I meant to say it was Ehdge I was helping to escape, not Marcus...


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 6, 2012)

DalkonCledwin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> My apologies I was half asleep when I posted that. I meant to say it was Ehdge I was helping to escape, not Marcus...












*OOC:*


I trust you had an enjoyable and fun birthday?


----------



## Ehdge (Feb 6, 2012)

DalkonCledwin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> My apologies I was half asleep when I posted that. I meant to say it was Ehdge I was helping to escape, not Marcus...











*OOC:*


 No worries. Happy Birthday, and sorry about your dog.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 6, 2012)

The party manages to free its webbed members just in time for a massive billow of smoke to force the spiders forward once more. The red spider, already injured, attempts to flee down the hall the party came up, seemingly oblivious to the danger of the party's weapons, while the black spider tries to bite Faeshiel in an attempt to clear a safe path around the corner, missing completely.

[sblock=combat information]





Ehdge 24/24
Fae'shiel 18/18
Kazanto 25/29
Marcus 14/22

Webbed - DC 12 Str check or Escape Artist to break(-4 if inside it), -2  to attack, -4 Dex, can only move at half speed, cannot charge or run,  casting a spell requires a DC 15+spell level

Giant Spider, Black
Giant Spider, Red; 5 damage; fleeing[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. Ehdge and Kazanto and take their AOOs on one of the spiders as part of their action this round.


----------



## Ehdge (Feb 6, 2012)

Ehdge hacks at the first spider as it races past him then rounds on the one attacking Faeshiel.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 6, 2012)

Fae'shiel grabs her sword as she steps away from the spider that had just attacked her. Not wanting to get in any more trouble but likely just suffering another assault from the spider for the simple fact that she picked up her sword which had been laying on the ground.

 [sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
  3/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Flare, Disrupt Undead
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Obscuring Mist, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 7, 2012)

As the black spider stays to attack, Kazanto ignores the red one and strikes at the black.

Her eyes glow a deeper red as she peers into the smoke to see what's beyond it (Gaze of Flames).


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 7, 2012)

_Marcus sees Ehdge's sword rise from the webs before him and stab at the spider. He draws another arrow, readies it and as the spider gets over the swordsman, he unloads another arrow into the red spider._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 7, 2012)

The red spider actually manages to survive it's perilous journey across the party's weapons, as Marcus's arrow just barely misses it as it flees down the hall. The black spider manages to move out of the way in time to avoid Ehdge's sword, but is unable to avoid Kazanto's weapon, taking some minor damage from that blow.

Looking down the hallway, with the cobwebs out of the way, Kazanto is able to see a small storeroom where the webbing is almost completely burnt. Unfortunately, some of the very dry wooden shelves have caught fire, and one of them suddenly collapses under the weights of the jars sitting on it. As the jars fall and break open, a new burst of flame and smoke emerge from the hallway as the oils inside become insta fuel for the now sizable fire going on in the small contained room. The smoke now contains an aromatic scent to it, and spreads out as it hits the more open room, sparing the party members caught in it from being completely choked. Still, it's thick enough to cause vision difficulties. The black spider keeps moving along the wall, desperate for escape from both the smoke and the party. Lashing out once more at Fae'shiel, its fangs manage to sink in this time, doing some minor damage, and sending some poision through the maiden's veins.

[sblock=combat information]







Gray squares are smoke, and the occasional flame from the webs burning; Gray outline is treated as Obscuring Mist (except for Kazanto, who can see through it just fine): 20% miss chance 5 feet away, 50% miss chance and cannot use sight to detect target farther away than that

Ehdge 24/24
Fae'shiel 18/18
Kazanto 25/29
Marcus 14/22

Giant Spider, Black; 4 damage
Giant Spider, Red; 0 hp; fleeing[/sblock]         










*OOC:*


The party is up. Kazanto can take an AOO on the black spider; Ehdge and Fae'shiel could as well, but suffer a 20% mischance. I need a Fort DC 14 save from Fae'shiel or take 2 strength damage from the poison.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 7, 2012)

_Marcus glares after the retreating red spider, it's speed telling him it will get out of his range quickly. He turns back to see what is going on with the others, and thinks he can make out the form of the black spider hanging down long enough to swing at another figure in the smoke. His eyes watering a little from the smoke, he pulls another arrow and aims at the shadowy form that is up near the ceiling, praying that it is indeed the black spider. He pulls back on the bowstring and lets the shaft fly._

[sblock=Mini Stats]Init: +5
AC: 17 Flatfooted: 13 Touch: 14
HP: Current/Max 14/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +2
Weapon:
Longbow +5 To Hit, 1d08 damage, 20x3 crit
Arrows Used (Including this attack): 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Ehdge (Feb 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


 If you make an attack of opportunity, does that negate your normal attack? Or did I do something wrong with my attack rolls? I'm not complaining. I just want to learn if I don't understand something or if I'm not doing something right. Thanks.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


No, you did fine, you just happened to miss the black spider's AC, and the red spider had just enough hp to still scuttle away.


----------



## Ehdge (Feb 7, 2012)

Ehdge swings at the spider as it passes him, and then steps over next to Fae'shiel and attacks it again with an overhand swing of his greatsword.









*OOC:*


 AoA attack, then 5' tactical step to J-18 and normal attack. EDIT: Looks like I don't need any damage rolls or a 20% miss chance roll. /sigh 







[sblock=Mini-Stats]
Ehdge
Combat Stats:
Initiative: +4
Armor Class: 17
Hit Points: 24 / 24 
BAB: +2 CMB: 06 CMD: 18
Fort: +5 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Current Weapon:
MW Greatsword Att +08, Dam 2d6+6, Crit 19-20/x2
Notable Feats:
Power Attack: Trade melee attack bonus for damage.
Cleave: Make additional attack if the first one hits.
Step Up: Make 5' step as an immediate action.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


The normal attack could hit, so go ahead and roll for mischance, and if you successfully hit, damage.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 8, 2012)

Kazanto strikes back out at the black spider, but then heads deeper into the storeroom, just to see what's burning, holding her breath if necessary.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 8, 2012)

Fae'shiel suffers an attack from the spider but is quick to counter attack against the spider with her sword. She then follows it up by charging her sword with magical energy, and then following through with an attack from her sword as well as casting the spell burning hands in a defensive manner so as to allow her to protect herself while casting against this spider. Unfortunately Fae'shiel's luck with her blade and spells is absolutely horrendous.



[sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
  3/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Flare, Disrupt Undead
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Obscuring Mist, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]
  ____________________________


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 8, 2012)

As Kazanto heads down the hallway towards the source of the fire, everyone hears a loud crash come from that direction, and another large cloud of aromatic smoke comes pouring into the room, which the remaining spider, now just plain panicked from the smoke and multiple hits from the party's weapons, is able to use to it's advantage to find the exit hallway and get away before the smoke cloud lightens to a dull haze that would allow the party to attack it again. Kazanto finds a small storage room with several shelves, chests, and cabinets. Pottery shards cover the floor as the flame spirits dance with each other while consuming the old dried out wooden furniture. 

The bad news is that the fire will be burning for a while; the furniture is made of stout material, and will not burn away without a fair bit of resistance, even if the end result is inevitable. The good news is that the dry wood is all that is left to burn, so there probably won't be a significant amount of new smoke being created, allowing both rooms and hallways to settle into a sweet smelling light haze.









*OOC:*


The whole area is treated as if under a darkness spell due to the poor ventilation of this area of the underground complex. Does anyone want to try to do anything while the fire burns?


----------



## Ehdge (Feb 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Ehdge does not have any skills likely to help with clearing the smoke away. 







Ehdge tries to crouch below the thickest patches of smoke and keeps his cloak pulled across his face to help filter it. He looks around at his companions waiting for the air to clear somewhat.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 10, 2012)

_Marcus watches Kazanto slither into the hallway. He winces at the clatter and poof. He isn't sure if he can be heard over the fire that seems to be burning further down the hall, but he puts his bow to his back, grabs his hammer and begins edging his way down the corridor, his back against the inside wall. As he moves, he calls out._

Kazanto! Are you okay?

_His hammer is in a defend ready position before him as he slowly edges his way down the corridor, not even sure how far he can go or anything._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 10, 2012)

Fae'shiel thinking quickly remembers the bronze door and moves over to it and attempts to shove it open, hoping that it will provide some where for the smoke to escape to. Unfortunately she doesn't have much luck.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'll get an update up later tonight if no one else has any further actions for the time being.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 12, 2012)

The fire in the store room slowly dies down after a few minutes, and eventually, the slow ventilation of the stairs down the original entry hall is able to create enough ventilation to draw off enough smoke to reduce the remaining smoke to a very light haze that has negligible effect.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 13, 2012)

Kazanto slithers back with a shrug. "I guess there's nothing else back there of any real value..."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 13, 2012)

_Marcus stops about halfway down the hall as Kazanto comes back by. He blinks surprised, but shrugs and turns and follows, the hammer resting over his shoulder._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


How do you want to proceed from here? You still have the bronze door, and it looks like a good pull from multiple party members would probably open it.







Finding only a few intact urns of aromatic oils and burnt linen wrap, Kazanto guesses that the supplies were once used by the mysterious inhabitants who built this section of this strange complex, with the complete urns still possessing minor wards that continue to protect their contents.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 3 Giant Spiders 800 xp total/200 xp each[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


Anybody still out there? I'm trying to keep the pace moving, but that is hard without any player input,


----------



## Ehdge (Feb 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Sorry SunShadow. Work and school have been very busy lately. I will try to be more responsive. 







Ehdge looks to his companions... Is everyone OK? Did anyone suffer a spider bite? Those looked like they were probably poisonous.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


I monitor it, but was starting to feel it was getting a bit Half-Elf heavy earlier, so thought I'd let the others have some fun. 







_As the smoke clears, Marcus looks around the room again. He spies Fae'shiel trying to open the Bronze door and heads over that way._

Need a hand?

_He offers as he sizes up the door, looking for a good spot to put his shoulder against. He also glances down to see if the door opens inward, not outward._









*OOC:*


Marcus will help open the door. Or try to.







[sblock=rolling]Okay, what's the URL for the site to copy and paste die rolls? I'm sick of this one giving me 4 single digit rolls out of every 5 [/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


My apologies, life has been keeping me relatively busy as of late.







Fae'shiel looks around to the others and says "I did in fact get bitten, and it does feel like they were poisonous. Though I think I managed to shrug off most of the effects. As to this door, I would be interested in seeing what lays beyond it."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 15, 2012)

_Marcus turns a look to the Elven Maiden as he leans against the door, his efforts proving to be frankly worthless against the door at the moment, his gaze first, for just a moment, on Fae'shiel before scanning Ehdge and Kazanto._

We could rest a little bit if you want, let you get your strength back.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


Just making sure eveyone was still there, when we are so close to wrapping this up. I'll give you a fair warning ooc; if you want to rest and heal, now is the time to do so.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


How is everybody for healing? To be honest, I can't remember where I am, hp-wise.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ehdge 24/24
Fae'shiel 18/18
Kazanto 25/29
Marcus 14/22


----------



## Ehdge (Feb 16, 2012)

Ehdge looks around at his companions. It looks like we could use a little rest. I don't suppose anyone has the means to help with some of these wounds we have taken?


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 16, 2012)

_Marcus eyes Ehdge and then looks at his own wound. He sighs._

As far as I know, none of us has the ability to heal others. I know the ladies have used some magic, though, perhaps it would be wise to give them an opportunity to regain those abilities? I know Atchka used to be exhausted after her lessons and some sleep and a little time with her journal and she felt better.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 17, 2012)

"Don't be silly, Marcus! Here..."

Kazanto reaches over to lay a hand on Marcus. A wave of warmth surges through him, granting him strength.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 17, 2012)

"Some rest to regain my powers would be nice. I can't be certain however, but you may find you are mistaken about us not having anyone to heal our wounds." Fae'shiel says with a knowing look at the Mermaid that was with them.


----------



## Ehdge (Feb 17, 2012)

Excellent, go ahead and get some rest and restore your powers. I'll split the watch with Marcus. I'll take first watch. He nods to Marcus and finds a place to keep watch over the party while they sleep.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 17, 2012)

_Marcus looks at Kazanto as she approaches and looks a bit surprised when she reaches over and places a hand on him. He feels the warmth and relaxes beneath her touch. Whens he pulls away he peeks at his shoulder and nods to her._

Thank you.

_He rotates his shoulder a time or two and looks to Fae'shiel as she agrees with taking the break, then to Ehdge._

I'll probably stay away a bit longer, but a little rest might do us all good.

_He puts his hammer back into it's spot and takes the bow out and plants his backside atop one of the tables and starts looking the bow over carefully._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 17, 2012)

The party is able to go back out to one of the other rooms that isn't filled with a smoky haze, and get a decent bit of rest.









*OOC:*


Everyone has full hp and all their spells.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 18, 2012)

_Marcus is on watch as the others begin to awaken. He munches on a dry biscuit, looking rather displeased by its taste. He is, however, almost through with the thing._

Everyone feeling better and rested?

_He still seems hesitant to address the Elven Maiden by name, instead he looks to her with an eyebrow up._

How's the spider bite?


----------



## Ehdge (Feb 19, 2012)

Ehdge stands up and stretches...

Well folks, are we ready to go find out what is on the other side of that door?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 20, 2012)

The two gentleman are able to push the bronze doors open to reveal a short hallway leading to another room. This section contains mixed architecture; parts of the original dwarven work, such as what you saw in the preparatory room and storeroom, remain, but large sections have been patched with work that matches the hobgoblin work you saw in the earlier rooms. Dominating this room is a large sarcophagus from the hobgoblin era, and as you enter the hallway leading to it, everyone can hear the lid start to move.

[sblock=combat information]






Ehdge 24/24
Fae'shiel 18/18
Kazanto 29/29
Marcus 22/22[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party has a surprise round to prepare before you get to meet your foe.


----------



## Ehdge (Feb 21, 2012)

Ehdge moves up on the sarcophogus as quietly as he can, hoping to gain some advantage in position or surprise against whatever creature is moving inside it. 

[sblock=Mini-Stats]
Ehdge
Combat Stats:
Initiative: +4
Armor Class: 17
Hit Points: 24 / 24 
BAB: +2 CMB: 06 CMD: 18
Fort: +5 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Current Weapon:
MW Greatsword Att +08, Dam 2d6+6, Crit 19-20/x2
Notable Feats:
Power Attack: Trade melee attack bonus for damage.
Cleave: Make additional attack if the first one hits.
Step Up: Make 5' step as an immediate action.
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 Ehdge moves up to J-27 and prepares to strike with his greatsword.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 21, 2012)

_Marcus blinks a moment, then growls softly. His hammer is quickly loosed from his back and pulled into an attack position and he fairly stalks up toward the sarcophagus. He pulls the hammer back around behind his shoulder, in preparation to swing with all of his might at whatever might emerge._

[sblock=action]Move to G27. Nice, straight line if the head of whatever it is is on his side. Prepared to strike with all his half-elven might.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 22, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Since I didn't get a chance to post my new spells till just now, I am going to do so here.

Cantrips:
Disrupt Undead
Acid Splash
Dancing Lights
Detect Magic

1st Level Spells
Color Spray
Grease
True Strike[/sblock]

Fae'shiel moves within to a position where she can cast some of her more devestating spells against whatever may lay within the coffin should the need arise.









*OOC:*


Actions: Move to H-26


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 23, 2012)

As her igneous indwelling comes to the surface, Kazanto's face brightens from an internal light and her companions feel the surge of heat lending force to their actions.

[sblock=actions]
Casting _bless_.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 23, 2012)

As the party moves forward, ready to meet whatever threat may appear, the lids falls to the ground with a thud, and a massive humanoid rises from the sarcophogi. 

Wrapped in linen, this creature that once was a mighty bugbear appears to have been the subject of a badly carried out attempt at mummification. While the process did preserve the body, and the light in his eyes shows that at least some of his mental capacity is still there, the end result ended up being something different. Instead of a mummy, you face a unusually nasty zombie that does not look very happy about much of anything. Wearing an unusual breastplate made of black dragonhide, and wielding a well made guisarme, he looks like he's able to hold his own in a fight as well.

[sblock=combat information]







Ehdge 24/24
Fae'shiel 18/18
Kazanto 29/29
Marcus 22/22         

Bugbear zombie[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 23, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Is that him in F-29?[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Init: +5
AC: 17 Flatfooted: 13 Touch: 14
HP: Current/Max 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +2
Weapon:
Lucerne Hammer, +5* To Hit, 1d12+3 damage, 19-20x2 crit, Reach/Brace 

*Bless +1 to Attack(Kazanto)
[/sblock]


----------



## Ehdge (Feb 23, 2012)

Ehdge moves up to stand beside Marcus, and readies himself for an attack from the creature.

[sblock=Mini-Stats]
Ehdge
Combat Stats:
Initiative: +4
Armor Class: 17
Hit Points: 24 / 24 
BAB: +2 CMB: 06 CMD: 18
Fort: +5 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Current Weapon:
MW Greatsword Att +08, Dam 2d6+6, Crit 19-20/x2
Notable Feats:
Power Attack: Trade melee attack bonus for damage.
Cleave: Make additional attack if the first one hits.
Step Up: Make 5' step as an immediate action.
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 Ehdge moves to F-27 and goes Total Defense.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 23, 2012)

_Marcus growls, a low, almost wolflike growl. He brushes past Ehdge and, hammer held at ready approaches the bugbear and swings his hammer, the uncertain light causing him to miss, though what little shadow the undead monstrosity puts forth is walloped good._

[sblock=action]Moving to F28 (Favored Enemy make Ranger do silly thing, sorry Ehdge) and attack with Lucerne Hammer.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Init: +5
AC: 17 Flatfooted: 13 Touch: 14
HP: Current/Max 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Ref: +5 Will: +2
Weapon:
Lucerne Hammer, +5* To Hit, 1d12+3 damage, 19-20x2 crit, Reach/Brace 

*Bless +1 to Attack(Kazanto)
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yes, that is the zombie in F-29.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 24, 2012)

The creature swings his guisarme at Marcus as he moves forward, and manages to land a solid hit that knocks the breath out of the ranger briefly (10 damage).









*OOC:*


Waiting on [MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION] to finish off the round.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 27, 2012)

Kazanto moves up and loads her crossbow, her slow form getting the better of her for now.









*OOC:*



I'm traveling this week with limited Internet access. Please feel free to NPC me as necessary.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 27, 2012)

Seeing his opponents close in on him, the zombie drops the polearm and wraps his beefy arms around the pesky ranger in front of him, grabbing him with only a little bit of trouble.

[sblock=combat information]





Ehdge 24/24
Fae'shiel 18/18
Kazanto 29/29
Marcus 12/22; grappled

Bugbear zombie; grappled[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 28, 2012)

_Marcus is grabbed, his arms pressed to his sides, causing his hammer to drop as he can't keep both hands on it. He glares into the semi-lifeless eyes of the beast hanging onto him a moment. He then smirks at the undead creature and nearly gives himself crippling whiplash as his head lurches forward and misses the thing completely as it gives him a squeeze just as he tries to headbutt it between the eyes._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


going to give Marcus an advantage on his next attempt to escape the bugbears grasp. Next time Marcus makes an attempt to escape the Bugbear he will gain a +10 bonus on either his Escape Artist or Combat Manuever to escape the Grapple.







Fae'shiel grimaces and then casts a quick spell. The spell ultimately isn't really designed for what she is using it for, but she figures it may work in a pinch, so she tries it anyways. What she attempts to do is to cast a spell that will coat Marcus in a slimy grease residue that should hopefully make it difficult for the Zombie to keep his grip on Marcus...

 [sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
  3/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Ehdge (Feb 29, 2012)

Ehdge anxiously surveys the situation, waiting for a chance to do something helpful.









*OOC:*


 I am not really sure what action I can take without risking injury to Marcus. 







[sblock=Mini-Stats]
Ehdge
Combat Stats:
Initiative: +4
Armor Class: 17
Hit Points: 24 / 24 
BAB: +2 CMB: 06 CMD: 18
Fort: +5 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Current Weapon:
MW Greatsword Att +08, Dam 2d6+6, Crit 19-20/x2
Notable Feats:
Power Attack: Trade melee attack bonus for damage.
Cleave: Make additional attack if the first one hits.
Step Up: Make 5' step as an immediate action.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 29, 2012)

As Fae'shiel greases up Marcus like a runt pig, and Kazanto casts Protection from Evil on Ehdge, who waits anxiously to be able to help without hurting his ally, Marcus headbutts the creature, and while he is unable to break free, it is enough to keep the creature from pinning him further, so it's not entirely a waste of effort.

[sblock=combat information]





Ehdge 24/24; protection from evil; readied action
Fae'shiel 18/18
Kazanto 29/29
Marcus 12/22; grappled; greased

Bugbear zombie; grappled[/sblock]









*OOC:*


I'm going to say that Ehdge continued to ready his action. The party is up. DC 21 is required to break the grapple.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 29, 2012)

_Marcus struggles and squirms in the massive grip of the owlbeast zombie. He doesn't seem to notice much when the gooey stuff inundates him at first, until he notices that he can now wriggle a lot better than he could. Not sure how this happened, or not caring at the moment, he gives a mighty twist of his upper torso in an effort to wrench himself free. He wriggles and slides a little in the beasts grasp, but isn't quite able to get free from it's supernatural like grip._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


Skipping the others to try to move this fight along to a point where they can participate.







While Marcus is not quite able to break free on his own, he is able to do enough to cause the zombie to lose it's grip when it tries once more to pin the ranger down.

[sblock=combat information]





Ehdge 24/24; protection from evil; readied action
Fae'shiel 18/18
Kazanto 29/29
Marcus 12/22; greased

Bugbear zombie[/sblock]









*OOC:*


I'm going to say that Ehdge continued to ready his action. The party is up.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 2, 2012)

_Somehow Marcus gets free. He goes against his instinct, gathering himself and, leaving his hammer behind for the moment, backs away from the creature heading for the corner behind Ehdge, hoping the lad and his big sword will have better effect._

[sblock=Action]Disengaging and, if possible, moving back to the corner behind Ehdge.[/sblock]


----------



## Ehdge (Mar 2, 2012)

Ehdge lets Marcus move around him and continues to watch the creature. He stands ready with his greatsword, poised on the edge of attack.









*OOC:*


 Keeping my attack ready and waiting for the beastie to step into range. 







As the ugly brute comes at him, Ehdge swings at it with his greatsword and tense muscles from holding the attack for so long betray him and cause the blow to swing wide.









*OOC:*


 /sigh I'm assuming that misses, but I'll throw out a damage roll just in case to keep things moving. 







[sblock=Mini-Stats]
Ehdge
Combat Stats:
Initiative: +4
Armor Class: 17
Hit Points: 24 / 24 
BAB: +2 CMB: 06 CMD: 18
Fort: +5 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Current Weapon:
MW Greatsword Att +08, Dam 2d6+6, Crit 19-20/x2
Notable Feats:
Power Attack: Trade melee attack bonus for damage.
Cleave: Make additional attack if the first one hits.
Step Up: Make 5' step as an immediate action.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Assuming no one else in the party steps up, you should get your attack this round, so go ahead, and roll it.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


if we are all still in this, before anyone else makes an action, can I get an updated map and a list of who still needs to act for this round?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Waiting on Fae'shiel and Kazanto to act. Only changes to the map have been that Marcus has moved back.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


has the undead creature moved? Or is it still in the very far back corner?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


The undead creature has not yet moved.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 8, 2012)

Kazanto reaches out to Marcus, and he feels a warmth in his body as the fire of her spell heals his wound.









*OOC:*


Fae'shiel to end the round. Still no changes on the map aside from Marcus.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


Back now. Thanks for NPCing me.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Will move on to the next round on Monday. Fae'shiel still to go this round.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Good time to ask this then..from where I am, can I shoot over the crypt? He'll still wanna terminate the thing, but with his hammer on the floor at the moment, his bow (which plays into his planned evolution) will become his weapon of choice. Wanna make sure the lid fell off and isn't hinged and thus providing some shelter for the beasty


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


The sarcophagus is low enough you can shoot over it comfortably. The lid is currently sitting at your feet.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 11, 2012)

Fae'shiel frowns, unable to get much closer to the beast without hindering the attacks of her allies, she instead opts for a safer approach to this battle, chanting a quick spell that she had prepared much earlier in hopes that she would not need it but realizing it may be necessary at some point in the future. This sends a ray of bright blue light flying at the creature that serves the purpose of draining it of some of its essence.









*OOC:*


Casting Disrupt Undead on the creature







 [sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
  2/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 12, 2012)

Fae'shiel's spell slams into the former bugbear, causing him to look that direction; showing a bit of tactical intelligence, it tries to push Ehdge out of the way, catching Edhge off guard, and making his strike weaker than intended, bouncing off the armor. It still proved to be enough, along with the magical aura surrounding the fighter, to prevent the bugbear from succeeding on his bull rush attempt.

[sblock=combat information (round 4)]





Ehdge 24/24; protection from evil
Fae'shiel 18/18
Kazanto 29/29
Marcus 20/22; greased

Bugbear zombie 5 damage[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up. Ehdge gets a free attack on the zombie because it does not have improved bull rush. For future reference, disrupt undead is a ranged touch attack, so you do need to roll to hit (I'm not worrying about it for this round); this also means you can crit.


----------



## Ehdge (Mar 12, 2012)

Ehdge takes a quick swing at the zombie as it tries to shove him backwards, and then another swing as the thing regains it's bearing. 

[sblock=Mini-Stats]
Ehdge
Combat Stats:
Initiative: +4
Armor Class: 17
Hit Points: 24 / 24 
BAB: +2 CMB: 06 CMD: 18
Fort: +5 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Current Weapon:
MW Greatsword Att +08, Dam 2d6+6, Crit 19-20/x2
Notable Feats:
Power Attack: Trade melee attack bonus for damage.
Cleave: Make additional attack if the first one hits.
Step Up: Make 5' step as an immediate action.
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


Oops sorry, I knew that XD







Fae'shiel seeing an opening moves within combat range of the bugbear zombie and proceeds to charge her sword with the power of the spell she had previously used on the Bugbear, and then strike at it along with granting the sword an extra boost of arcane power.









*OOC:*


*Special Action:* 5 foot step to square G-27 from which I should be able to attack the bugbear zombie. Would be nice to take this action prior to any actions that may move the Zombie out  of Fae'shiel's range.
*Swift Action:* Grant Sword a +1 Arcane Pool Bonus to Attack.
*Standard Action:* Spellstrike with Disrupt Undead utilizing my Longsword as the Delivery Method.







 [sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
  2/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 3/4[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


Very nice rolls, but it does not quite confirm the crit. He still doesn't like you very much.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 12, 2012)

_Marcus shrugs his bow from his shoulder, pulls an arrow and knocks it. As the beast recoils from the Elven Maiden's second assault on it's former-person, he takes aim and looses an arrow._


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


Anyone seen SS21? Hope he's okay.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm fine. Just in the busy stretch of the week, so updates are rarer. I'll give [MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION] until tonight before updating.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 16, 2012)

Deciding to save any spells for future healing needs, as this looked like it was going to be a tough fight, Kazanto pulls out her spear, and tries to poke at the creature in an attempt to give Ehdge an advantage on his next attack. At this point, the beast is starting to look a little concerned, even though it still looks like it's got a fair bit of health left. Reaching for whatever weapon it can, it finds a well made sap sitting on it's belt. It grabs the sap and swings hard at Ehdge, thumping the fighter hard on one of the shoulders.

[sblock=combat information (round 5)]





Ehdge 24/24; 9 nonlethal damage; protection from evil; +2 to next attack
Fae'shiel 18/18
Kazanto 29/29
Marcus 20/22; greased

Bugbear zombie 36 damage; significantly hurt[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 16, 2012)

_Marcus pulls another arrow from his back, sets it and aims. The critter smacks Ehdge...he takes this opportunity to target the opening created by the move to attack, he looses the arrow and lowers his bow, with a satisfied 'Ha!' as the arrow strikes into the open shoulder of his target. The arrow fails to find a critical spot, his aim off by about half an inch, but the satisfying thump of the shaft entering undead flesh causes him to quickly seek to draw another arrow and await opportunity._


----------



## Ehdge (Mar 17, 2012)

Ehdge, somewhat angered by the blow from the undead beast, swings his sword at it as if he intends to cut it in two!

[sblock=Mini-Stats]
Ehdge
Combat Stats:
Initiative: +4
Armor Class: 17
Hit Points: 24 / 24 
BAB: +2 CMB: 06 CMD: 18
Fort: +5 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Current Weapon:
MW Greatsword Att +08, Dam 2d6+6, Crit 19-20/x2
Notable Feats:
Power Attack: Trade melee attack bonus for damage.
Cleave: Make additional attack if the first one hits.
Step Up: Make 5' step as an immediate action.
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 18, 2012)

Fae'shiel swings her sword while imbuing it yet again with the power of energies disruptive to Undead. She hopes that this time the bite will be worse for the creature than it was the last time she swung it. Unfortunately the arc of her sword is extremely wide and she doesn't even get close to the creature.









*OOC:*


Imbue Sword with Disrupt Undead and then attack with it







 [sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
  2/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 3/4[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 19, 2012)

Deciding to hold off on her action until she can see what the creature does, the mermaid's decision turns out to be a prudent one. The bugbear once more smashes the sap into Ehdge's shoulder, overcoming the armor with ease, and causing the fighter to slump to the ground in a breathing unconscious heap. The mermaid is able to bring him back to consciousness, so the prone fighter has at least a chance of defending himself from the increasingly desperate creature, who is really starting to look ragged and beat up at this point.

[sblock=combat information (round 6)]






Ehdge 24/24; 10 nonlethal damage; protection from evil; prone
Fae'shiel 18/18
Kazanto 29/29
Marcus 20/22; greased

Bugbear zombie 57 damage; majorly wounded[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 19, 2012)

_Arrow readied, Marcus again follows the bugbear zombie things movements. When Ehdge drops from it's attack he tries to draw a better mark on his target than his last shot. Holding his breath, he fires..._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 19, 2012)

Fae'shiel decides that this time it may be prudent to split her spell away from her sword and deliver the disruption and sword attack as two separate attacks.









*OOC:*


Instead of using Spellstrike, Fae'shiel will instead use Spell Combat to deliver a melee attack and the spell Disrupt Undead in two separate attack rolls. Her attack rolls both suffer a -2 penalty, but this way her attacks are made separately instead of together so as to prevent them from suffering a single hit or miss chance.







 [sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
  2/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 3/4[/sblock]


----------



## Ehdge (Mar 19, 2012)

Ehdge makes a desperate attack from the floor at the creature above him, which proves to be beyond useless.

[sblock=Mini-Stats]
Ehdge
Combat Stats:
Initiative: +4
Armor Class: 17
Hit Points: 24 / 24 
BAB: +2 CMB: 06 CMD: 18
Fort: +5 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Current Weapon:
MW Greatsword Att +08, Dam 2d6+6, Crit 19-20/x2
Notable Feats:
Power Attack: Trade melee attack bonus for damage.
Cleave: Make additional attack if the first one hits.
Step Up: Make 5' step as an immediate action.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 20, 2012)

Not liking this strange caster that can apparently cast magic through a number of mediums, and finally given a moment's reprieve from Ehdge's onslaught, the once-a-bugbear steps back, drops the sap, and picks the polearm back up, finally looking like one more good solid hit would finish him off. Settling down in the corner, it gives both Ehdge and Fae'shiel a taunting look. Kazanto takes the opportunity to cast Protection from Evil on the elven maiden.

[sblock=combat information (round 7)]





Ehdge 24/24; 10 nonlethal damage; protection from evil; prone
Fae'shiel 18/18; protection from evil
Kazanto 29/29
Marcus 20/22; greased

Bugbear zombie 62 damage; near death[/sblock]









*OOC:*


The party is up.


----------



## Ehdge (Mar 20, 2012)

Ehdge stands up and readies himself to attack the creature again.









*OOC:*


 Standing up is a move action, and he is 5' away, so I'm assuming that negates my ability to attack him this round 







[sblock=Mini-Stats]
Ehdge
Combat Stats:
Initiative: +4
Armor Class: 17
Hit Points: 24 / 24 
BAB: +2 CMB: 06 CMD: 18
Fort: +5 Ref: +2 Will: +0
Current Weapon:
MW Greatsword Att +08, Dam 2d6+6, Crit 19-20/x2
Notable Feats:
Power Attack: Trade melee attack bonus for damage.
Cleave: Make additional attack if the first one hits.
Step Up: Make 5' step as an immediate action.
[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 20, 2012)

_Marcus watches his arrow sail wide and clink into the wall. He draws again and follows the beast with his bow. It retrieves it's polearm and sets itself. Mumbling something that might have been something about undead, abominations, family and hell, he knocks his third arrow in a row, draws and fires. His heart soars as the arrow heads right for the logical target, where its heart once beat, but the arrow meets the armor the beast wears and kah-pings away harmlessly, causing Marcus to growl an expletive that many sailors at the docks in Venza would have been proud of saying._


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 21, 2012)

Fae'shiel growns at the sight of the beast picking up a pole arm. Though knowing that many polearms are less effective the closer the foe of the one wielding the polearm happens to be to the creature, Fae'shiel decides her most prudent action is to step inside of the reach of the polearm and proceed to pummel the creature yet again with her sword and spell. As she prepares her onslought she opts to increase her resistance to potential counter attacks against her spellcasting by decreasing the odds that she will hit the bugbear with her swords attack instead.

Unfortunately the distraction of having the bugbear zombie looming over her proves too great for her concentration, and Fae'shiel loses her spell.









*OOC:*


Fae'shiel will first 5' step into the square right in front of the Zombie. She will then use Spell Combat to take an additional -2 penalty to her attack roll for this round on top of the standard -2 penalty normally granted for spell combat on all attack rolls in order to increase her Concentration Check Bonus from +5 to +7. She will then cast Burning Hands at the creature for 2d4 points of damage, Reflex Save of DC 14 for half damage, as well as attack with her longsword for an additional 1d8+2 damage.







 [sblock=Mini Stats] *Fae'shiel Aeros (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +9
*Armor Class:* 17 (14 Flat-footed, 13 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 // Current: 18
*BAB:* +1 *CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +3

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Longsword +4 (+2 w/ S.C.), 1d8+2, CRIT: 19-20/x2

*Spells Per Day:* Can memorize 4 Cantrips each day, but cast them any number of times per day.
  2/3 First Level Spells Remaining
*Cantrips Memorized (DC 13) :* Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead
*First Level Spells (DC 14) :* Color Spray, Grease, Burning Hands
*Arcane Pool:* 3/4[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 23, 2012)

Fae'shiel steps up, expecting the thing to fight back, but it seems to have accepted its fate, and simply wants to die as honorable a death as it can achieve at this point. To that end, it does little to fight back, and the blade lops off the head as the eyes go dark and the lifeless body sinks to the ground. Taking time to search the body and the room, the party finds that the sarcophagus doubles as a treasure chest, with a false bottom hiding the last of the worldly goods possessed by this once mighty chief.

[sblock=rewards]Experience
CR 4 Bugbear Chief Zombie 1200 xp total/300 xp each

Treasure
 Black Dragonhide Agile Breastplate (1100), Masterwork Guisarme (309), Masterwork Sap (301), Shortspear (2), Brooch of Shielding (1500), 1470 gp worth of ancient coins[/sblock][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 23, 2012)

_Marcus draws another arrow, aiming for the thing a little higher at its exposed head when the head suddenly falls aside. The Ranger stands there a moment, arrow drawn and ready before shaking his head and lowering his bow. He carefully eases the tension from his pull and slides his arrow into the quiver on his back with a sigh. He makes a short comment in Elven._

Well struck.

_He crosses over to the beast while the others set about looking for that which they came to seek and retrieves his hammer. He considers the head a moment, looking from it to his hammer and back. He sighs, and with what would seem to be force of will, slides the hammer back onto his back again and turns to help, casting a glance toward Ehdge, speaking in common._

Are you okay? That blow to the shoulder looked really painful.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


How do you wish to proceed from here?


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Well, if we found, or believe we found, what we came here for, we can go crash in the cave for the night and start back in the morrow. If we don't believe we have found it, we can go up the staircase back a room or two and see what is up there.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 28, 2012)

*OOC:*


If people want to wrap this up neatly rp wise, they have until tomorrow to do post something, otherwise, I'm calling it finished, and doing the final math.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 29, 2012)

Fae'shiel heaves a sigh of relief as the thing dies, and then nods as Marcus commends her for her final attack against the beast. She then leans against the wall as she takes a piece of cloth out of her bag and proceeds to wipe the icor of the undead beast off of her sword, a process which takes a little longer than she would desire. Once that is accomplished she looks back to the others and says "Well I am up for seeing what is up those stairs in the other room. However I would prefer to do so only after having rested a bit. What say the rest of you?"


----------



## Ehdge (Mar 30, 2012)

Ehdge nods his agreement. 

I am happy to go wherever the rest of you wish to lead. My shoulder should be much better after some rest.









*OOC:*


 Thanks for running this SS21. It has been fun.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 30, 2012)

After a short rest, you go up the stairs, and find a mostly ruined keep that has obviously been rebuilt a number of times, often recycling earlier building components. Right now, only one structure is still semi-intact, and houses the remains of a recent campsite with a bunch of goblinoid looking gear. Nothing of interest really jumps out at you in the campsite or amongst the rubble.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 30, 2012)

_Marcus stands in the campsite, looking around with his hands on his hips. He sighs and extends his left foot, flicking a dented, beat up looking tin mug with the toe of his boot._

I guess that's it, then, right? If these fellows had a camp set up here, and we got them all, we could just take the night here. We could make a fire even. I wonder if there might be something edible nearby. A stream where some fish might could be caught or something. If anyone is interested I can go nose around.









*OOC:*


If anyone/all want something like fresh fish to eat, if he can find somewhere, he'll take a stab, no pun intended, at attempting to bow-spear a few fish. Otherwise, that's all I have for him, aside from the walk back.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 1, 2012)

After resting for the night at the campsite, you make the short trip back to town. When you get back to the DWI, you find that the treasure hunters are not currently about, but will be returning at some point, so you settle down for a bite to eat while you wait. After about an hour, the tengu come in, looking rather beat up, and a bit disappointed. When they see you and your latest gear, they perk up, come on over, and pull up a chair. After calling for some drinks for both themselves and you, "I see you've had better success than we have on our pick of targets. I knew that site still held some secrets just waiting for the right group. Please, drink and share your story as we celebrate the highs and drown out the lows of this adventuring life."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 1, 2012)

_Marcus, not standing at the edge this time, relays the fun approach to the tower, starting with the frogman things. Then the cave and it's strange painting. He skips the dinner conversation, going right to the strike of lightning that caused the mural to break and the rats the poured into the camp. He tries not to skip any details as he gradually works his way up to the point when the last mural revealed the passage behind. He stops there, and notes that the mural was copied down and takes the opportunity to sip his beverage as that is located and displayed for the "Brothers Grimm"._









*OOC:*


Otherwise, he'll just ramble about what all happened, pausing to let others jump in and tell their parts of the tale as they go, until the battle with the bugbear is completed and the arrival at the campsite above.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 2, 2012)

During the conversations with the Tengu, Fae'shiel seems rather subdued. Preferring to let the others perform the conversation instead of her. Though she will mention that it was her, who deciphered the meaning of the Mural that revealed the secret room. Other than that she lets the others have their way with the story as they will.









*OOC:*


Unless anyone else complains about it, and unless I can't manage to pay for it with my share of the treasure I am exceedingly interested in the Black Dragonhide Agile Breastplate.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


No problem for me. I didn't see anything treasure wise for Marcus that made me drool, so...


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 5, 2012)

The tengu listen intently, impressed at your problem solving and your survivability. "Interesting, an ancient goblinoid chief in the ruins of even older dwarven ruins. Fascinating. You have certainly proven your capability this day. Here, each of you take one of these gems. They are small enough they do us relatively little, but for you, they might be extremely helpful."









*OOC:*


The adventure is officially over, I will crunch numbers shortly. The gems represent your time gp.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 5, 2012)

sunshadow21 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The adventure is officially over, I will crunch numbers shortly. The gems represent your time gp.
> ...












*OOC:*


Nice touch, SS21.  And thank you for the adventure.  That was fun.  Marcus might even have a friend or two in Venza now, who isn't associated with the family he came with


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 7, 2012)

After a bit of number crunching, and realizing that Kazanto managed to level after that big boss fight, my numbers match SKs, and you can claim any loot you want. 

For those who have never done this before, you can take your total gp as gp or reduce the amount by however much the loot you want is worth, provided it hasn't already been taken by someone else. For example, someone has expressed interest in the armor. They would subtract the value of the armor from their total gp, get the armor, and that item would no longer be available.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 7, 2012)

Just visiting to stamp a Numbers Approved from a judge.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 7, 2012)

Satin Knights said:


> Just visiting to stamp a Numbers Approved from a judge.












*OOC:*


 Player Tested --- SK Approved!















*OOC:*


Sorry, that just popped into my mind and I wanted to share.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


Okay I have gone over Fae'shiel. The things I want to purchase after adventure include a Wealthy Category Living Apartment and the Black Dragonhide Agile Breastplate, which is promptly being deposited in said living apartment until such time as she can equip it XD

That being said, I heavily enjoyed this adventure SS21, I look forward to future adventures with you.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


I agree with D.C. I think I got to see Marcus develop quite a bit during this run. Should be fun.  255 XP away from his furthering of his career.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


So then may I assume that our characters are dismissed to return to the Dunn Wright Inn, and / or the Mystic Pearle or what have you?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah, you are free to disperse. I am simply waiting to see if Ehdge wants any of the remaining items before releasing them to the Pearl.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 13, 2012)

Items have been delivered to the Pearl, there is no further business to conduct here.


----------

